# California to legalize!



## mr.red (Feb 23, 2009)

That is right.

A bill is going to be introduced today by Ammiano to legalize and regulate Cannabis like alcohol in California.

http://blogs.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/2009/02/legalize_it_ammiano_to_introdu.php

Who the hell wants to move and start up a farm with me?

I am dead serious.

If this gets passed.

I am there.

And I am growing.

I would love for people to come help start up a business.

Or if you are already in california. And wouldn't mind my help in starting up something, let me know.

Dream come true if this passes (which I have no doubts that it will).

BIG STEP PEOPLE, BIG STEP!.


----------



## SikSol (Feb 23, 2009)

holy shit batman, this passes and Im movin the whole family to cali. Get some land and open my own farm. Cmon, cali residents you pushed the issue and paved the way for medi marijuana now do the same and get it legalized!


----------



## downtown (Feb 23, 2009)

mr. red im with u, i have been waiting for this day. keep in touch bro


----------



## petrol (Feb 23, 2009)

When you get it together, help me get a visa from UK and i'll be your bitch.

Awesome news to Cali, congrats! Even if it doesn't pass this is MASSIVE news really, big step and a gleaming window to the future hopefully.


----------



## Awesomo (Feb 23, 2009)

California will vote to legalize. We need to talk about it in the future tense for a little while longer.

business aside...

WOOT WOO! I'm so proud to be a stoner! LETS GO CALI!!!


----------



## mr.red (Feb 23, 2009)

Absolutely guys.

I am trying to get everything together now.

I am hoping to get help from a seedbank or dispensary or something.

Just because in this economy it will be hard to start up.

I mean we need a place, land if we are taking it outdoors, space if indoors, or both.

Also lights, good soil, hydro equip, you know... how ever we are gonna do this we need to do this correctly.

Seriously, we could start of the boom of a multi billion dollar industry people.

We need support, we need help, we need money.

I know there are plenty of willing to contribute on this forum alone.

I can head over to cali now if I wanted, but I am waiting to make sure this thing is good to go.

Any help from anyone even if they don't want in on the hard work and stuff is greatly appreciated.

We can do this people.


----------



## eza82 (Feb 23, 2009)

I will be in on the change....... I would love to get involved - WITH THE NEXT TABACOO industry as it starts........... If US dose so will everyone else once they see the numbers!
I plan on being the AUSSIE pioneer.... but will be moving to US to get started, I am married to a AMERICAN from Wisconssin.... and she want to go back when we have kids..... which will be soon !
So I plan on being there within the next two yrs or so..... and I WILL BE doing MEDI BUDS.................... 

We could be compertition bro !


----------



## petrol (Feb 23, 2009)

Mr. Red

You got it spot on mate - entrepreneurial actions at this point will favour the bold, do whatever you can in place of this actually coming to light. 

To be honest, looking at another article on it plus this one, I'm slightly doubtful this WILL actually come in to place immediately. Thats ok though; after all this time it's bound to be a tough pill to swallow for pro-prohibitionists, but with such a positive spin on the subject, and actual legislation being written... it'll come sooner rather than later I believe.

It would be righteous that those who have been hiding their hobby for so long become those rich from it's unveiling to the masses. What a sweet day that would be:

_We told you so _


----------



## mr.red (Feb 23, 2009)

petrol said:


> _We told you so _


I cannot wait.

And hey, The longer the better. (in a way)

It allows for more time to get everything together.

And eza82

Competition Will be fun.

If we don't merge to form a mega-corp.


Though part of me doesn't want that.

I enjoy being with the plants.

It is my passion.

I could never be that guy in the office, haha.

Man, if only this came at a time when I had more money.

But hey, Opportunity is opportunity.


----------



## eza82 (Feb 23, 2009)

mr.red said:


> I cannot wait.
> 
> And hey, The longer the better. (in a way)
> 
> ...


Which country are you from ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 23, 2009)

mr.red said:


> Absolutely guys.
> 
> I am trying to get everything together now.
> 
> ...










um, this is all already happening, that's why we want it legalized.


----------



## OregonMeds (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd be interested but I have my doubts about this and federal laws. 

It doesn't matter if Cali legalizes, federal law overrides state laws. 

If the federal law only decriminalizes or stays the same you can't expect to start a business like this, not without also expecting to get busted by the feds. 

Whoever actually does the growing is at serious risk of a federal bust and taking the brunt of the fall, so the pay had better be really good.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 23, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> I'd be interested but I have my doubts about this and federal laws.
> 
> It doesn't matter if Cali legalizes, federal law overrides state laws.
> 
> ...


kinda like dispensaries. 

like i said, it's already happening.


----------



## mr.red (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh I know,

But the bill will allow the state to make money.

And this isn't really only for medical users.

This will also shift it over to recreational users.

It will eliminate those who aren't really sick from the medical side.

And put them on the recreational side.

Plus it will create more jobs.

Allow for more cash flow and more open use, which hopefully other states will see and follow suit.

I am not in it for the money.

But if i can make some while doing what I love I will.

Leave the dispensaries to the medical people.

But those who just like to smoke need love too.

Also, I currently live in the north-eastern U.S


----------



## OregonMeds (Feb 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> kinda like dispensaries.
> 
> like i said, it's already happening.


Yes and no.

They aren't arresting the security and the person behind the counter at the dispensaries and convicting them of dealing and giving them however many years in jail for it. Nor are they arresting med growers that are within reason at this time. We don't even have the official order in writing to stop busts on medical stuff yet in cali only a verbal order via his press secretary and cabinet.


The grower in this case faces way more potential trouble than a current med grower. The full brunt of normal federal charges for however many hundreds or thousands of plants he's tending. Until a lot more is straigtened out, some of our own can and will seriously be caught in the middle and could be stuck for years while this fight goes on.

For many the risk is worth the reward, you just need to understand the risk.

I would do it here though... And may end up doing that since if you Californians actually pull this off us Oregonians will soon follow. But I would hate to be among the first to test these waters and end up being the poster boy victim in prison.


----------



## mr.red (Feb 23, 2009)

All for the greater good.

I am sure that when this passes (if)

Many will go for it and get in trouble.

By the time I get out there hopefully things like that won't happen as much.

Though I am not waiting too long.

I have been growing for a long bit now illegally.

I would much rather get in trouble in cali fighting for the business than getting messed up here in PA.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Feb 23, 2009)

GODDAMIT I LOVE THIS STATE! it only gets better....and im pretty confident, its passing.


----------



## Kenbud (Feb 23, 2009)

This should be entertaining to follow in the news... Which there seems to be zip in the national media that I have looked at so far. Chickens don't want to report the news? what's up with that?

If I can't move to Cali, you can be sure as shit I will be driving out there about every other month


----------



## Rick McNasty (Feb 23, 2009)

Im with it if it passes ill help you start up a business


----------



## mr.red (Feb 23, 2009)

The only thing I am not going to like about this is that it will be hard to move all my growing equip with me.

It can be done.

But the last thing I need is attention drawn to me when shipping off containers, and soil, and lights, and lights...some more lights.. fans, ducting etc.

I would hate to have to start over as well.

So I may just have to drive over there, lol. 

Which will be a lot more than that 150$ plane ticket I just looked up.

But hey, I'll do it.

I'll fly over with nothing but seeds if I have to.

If this passes, I am there.


----------



## submachinegun (Feb 23, 2009)

i think cali would see a mass migration, haha.


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mr. Red....I am fucking down for the Cali. move and starting up a business...keep in touch


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Feb 23, 2009)

yall can all come and work with me and my dad in so cal....lol shit who knows...my extreme happiness right now may be a bit premature...but i dont care, todays a great day for all of us Californians


----------



## waldocat420 (Feb 23, 2009)

mr.red said:


> The only thing I am not going to like about this is that it will be hard to move all my growing equip with me.
> 
> It can be done.
> 
> ...


the last thing you have to be worried about is shipping your stuff. . if that was the case there wouldnt be thousands of hydroshops in business.


----------



## mr.red (Feb 23, 2009)

Of course of course,

Anyone wanting in on starting up a big business when (if) this thing goes through, PM me.

Like I said, all we really need is some land and some seeds, lol... kind of.

And places to stay for people who come. 

I am trying to think how to start, which I suppose is always the hard bit.

And I am not sure how many banks will give out small business loans with the economy how it is.

So, as of now, everything is coming out of my pocket, lol.


And as for business, all I have now our some Fem. Blueberry seeds, a TON of bagseed, and some Great White Shark. (I am working on a cross with Bb and GWS then crossing that again with some other things, not sure yet... but that is a different topic)

I have lights and grow equip but am not sure how to ship that over.

Or if I want to bring the whole op outdoors.

Which might end up being cheaper in the beginning.

Anyone with ideas feel free to throw them at me. I'll even rep for good advice lol.

We will get there people.


----------



## mr.red (Feb 23, 2009)

Zig Zag, if this goes through and your offer still stands I will gladly work with you

Anyone, hell the business doesn't have to even be mine.

I just want to do what I love, and have it be legit.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Feb 23, 2009)

mr. red, indoor AND outdoor...why not lol thats wut im doin already and will continue to do once it legalized!!!yay!haha


----------



## mr.red (Feb 23, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> mr. red, indoor AND outdoor...why not lol thats wut im doin already and will continue to do once it legalized!!!yay!haha


Oh I know, I am just thinking of what would be cheaper to start off.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Feb 23, 2009)

mr.red said:


> Zig Zag, if this goes through and your offer still stands I will gladly work with you
> 
> Anyone, hell the business doesn't have to even be mine.
> 
> I just want to do what I love, and have it be legit.


 exactly, im not lookin to get filthy rich, i just wanna do wut I LOVE like you bro...and live comfertably.


----------



## mr.red (Feb 23, 2009)

Exactly what I mean.

Haha I was thinking.

It said it would remove all state penalties on growing and selling etc.

Means I could find some land and just grow on it. As long as it isn't in like a state park or something.

And not get in trouble for growing wherever.

THAT is the cheap way of doing things.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Feb 23, 2009)

well in my family, we already got 3 medical cards, me, my dad ,and my bro....so thats also extra hahah


----------



## mr.red (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice, Thankfully I do not need a med card.

Not that I could get one here in PA.

But it just makes it harder for people like me who just love the herb.

I never sold, I always only ever grew for myself and my friends.

I would, however start a business, to do what I love and get paid.

Haha, and hell knows I need money right now.


----------



## Rick McNasty (Feb 23, 2009)

mr.red said:


> Zig Zag, if this goes through and your offer still stands I will gladly work with you
> 
> Anyone, hell the business doesn't have to even be mine.
> 
> I just want to do what I love, and have it be legit.


well im in so keep me informed


----------



## GreenGrrrl (Feb 23, 2009)

Please Californians go to norml.org and e-mail your state representatives. Tell them you support this bill and they should too. Norml walks you through the process and gives you the contact info. 

Get the word out to everyone you know who lives in California.

If this passes and is instituted successfully it will set precedence for other states to follow suit.

This is exactly like FDR ending prohibition and taxing alcohol during the depression. 

Leveraging this bill on it's economic impact is the key, and I believe it's the real reason why this legislation is finally being proposed. Not that attitudes haven't been shifting gradually but our own depression is making legalizing marijuana look better and better. I only hope that Obama stops the DEA raids and stands behind his word to allow states to make their own decisions on this issue.

I don't live in California but I'll be crossing my fingers and smoking a special bowl tonight in hopes of this bill being passed.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Feb 23, 2009)

GreenGrrrl said:


> Please Californians go to norml.org and e-mail your state representatives. Tell them you support this bill and they should too. Norml walks you through the process and gives you the contact info.
> 
> Get the word out to everyone you know who lives in California.
> 
> ...


 YES LETS ALL DO THIS IM GOING TO GO DO IT RIGHT NOW!


----------



## mr.red (Feb 23, 2009)

GreenGrrrl said:


> Please Californians go to norml.org and e-mail your state representatives. Tell them you support this bill and they should too. Norml walks you through the process and gives you the contact info.
> 
> Get the word out to everyone you know who lives in California.
> 
> ...



YES YES!

I love norml.

If this goes through and the other states see how well this worked and followed suit.

WEll actually I think only the med states would follow.

Some others might as well, but I fear that states like PA will only change when federal law does.

Perhaps this will send the signal.

We need to fight for this to work.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Feb 23, 2009)

wait where on the NORML site do you go to do that? lol


----------



## mr.red (Feb 23, 2009)

Go to take action

scroll down

on the right hand side you will see a little box saying "other ways to help"

there is a link there to contact local officials


----------



## SikSol (Feb 23, 2009)

you know what we would really have to watch out for is a big tabaco industry like Marlboro coming to cali and setting up in the marijuana business. They would have the means and the money to do it large and do it quick. If that happens you could just about kiss any hopes of developing to be one of the marijuana industries top producers. 

I rather just have my own lil mom' n pop's family pot farm. Big enough to make a average to above average income and live comfortably and just enjoy the plant that I love.


----------



## DodgeDread (Feb 23, 2009)

SikSol said:


> you know what we would really have to watch out for is a big tabaco industry like Marlboro coming to cali and setting up in the marijuana business. They would have the means and the money to do it large and do it quick. If that happens you could just about kiss any hopes of developing to be one of the marijuana industries top producers.
> 
> I rather just have my own lil mom' n pop's family pot farm. Big enough to make a average to above average income and live comfortably and just enjoy the plant that I love.


That'd be the life, livin the dream!


----------



## Tanuvan (Feb 23, 2009)

I am all for this...however...

MJ is relatively easy to grow...and I suspect that if this does pass, all of the people who have these ideas of starting a large business off this will soon be disappointed. There are a lot of established people in agriculture who have the means and ability to produce. I have no doubt that they will step in to profit as well. The law of supply and demand seems to favor the established agriculturists rather than the would be startups. 

All that said, I wish you all the best of luck should it pass! I see it more of a victory for the personal growers than anything.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Feb 23, 2009)

SikSol said:


> you know what we would really have to watch out for is a big tabaco industry like Marlboro coming to cali and setting up in the marijuana business. They would have the means and the money to do it large and do it quick. If that happens you could just about kiss any hopes of developing to be one of the marijuana industries top producers.
> 
> I rather just have my own lil mom' n pop's family pot farm. Big enough to make a average to above average income and live comfortably and just enjoy the plant that I love.


u nailed it bro, it would be really sad if the tobacco companies started adding all there damn evil chemicals to the pot and packing em like cigg's....anyways u got the right dream man...


----------



## natmoon (Feb 23, 2009)

Reality check.
These bills/proposals get put to every government,council etc.. every year all around the world,they are always rejected outright or lose by a few votes in every country.
Even Amsterdam rejected legalization,that's the way it is.
I know your all gonna hate me but i wouldn't want you all to get your hopes up.

And even if they do go ahead and legalize it in California you will still get raided by the feds.
I really hope that they do legalize it and now,if ever,due to recession,would be the likeliest time,but seriously its unlikely.
They only want drunk monkeys


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Feb 23, 2009)

natmoom, i understand that you are very pessimistic on this legalization issue lol i saw somewhere that you will eat a very little piece of ur own shit if its legalized lmao but California desperately needs the cash. but you made some very true and good points, im just hoping that Obama will seriously kick the DEA's ass after too many raids...i kno he told them to stop...im waiting for some official shit from him...like forcing the DEA to stop. anyways i got hope.....


----------



## natmoon (Feb 23, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> natmoom, i understand that you are very pessimistic on this legalization issue lol i saw somewhere that you will eat a very little piece of ur own shit if its legalized lmao but California desperately needs the cash. but you made some very true and good points, im just hoping that Obama will seriously kick the DEA's ass after too many raids...i kno he told them to stop...im waiting for some official shit from him...like forcing the DEA to stop. anyways i got hope.....


Every year when i was 18-24 i waited whilst the bills went to my own parliament and people would tell me,this time it will happen,blah blah blah.
Every year it gets chucked out or fails by just a few votes.
That was a long time ago for me,i no longer bother to wait as i know what the outcome will be.
The medical board of health in my country advised my government to decriminalize pot and that mdma kills less people than horseriding per year so they made pot even more illegal and made the medical chief take back his original comments under threat of being fired and humiliated.
I said i would eat my own shit because it will never happen.
Like i said as well even if you get it legal in your own state the dea will still raid you whenever it wants to or it will cause civil unrest at best civil war at worst because if the states officials wont back down and let the dea raid you then thats what happens


----------



## eza82 (Feb 23, 2009)

Generational cycle will bring change through government over the next 5-10yrs..... As the wipper snappers and newbies rise through the ranks..... Give it time these old farts will die and retire soon....... Only to leave open minded new gen government that will push something like this over the line!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 23, 2009)

eza82 said:


> Generational cycle will bring change through government over the next 5-10yrs..... As the wipper snappers and newbies rise through the ranks..... Give it time these old farts will die and retire soon....... Only to leave open minded new gen government that will push something like this over the line!


Dreams


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 23, 2009)

natmoon said:


> Dreams


medical patients had a dream 15 years ago. look where we are today. HA HA
dreams are for coming true. and they are.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> medical patients had a dream 15 years ago. look where we are today. HA HA
> dreams are for coming true. and they are.


I truly hope that they do but as far as i know the DEA still raid medical patients and caregivers and medical suppliers every single day.
If obama really does end it all and legalizes it and stops all raids then i will eat that small piece of shit


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 23, 2009)

natmoon said:


> I truly hope that they do but as far as i know the DEA still raid medical patients and caregivers and medical suppliers every single day.
> If obama really does end it all and legalizes it and stops all raids then i will eat that small piece of shit



for every 1 they raid there are a 1000 they don't.

as far as eating shit, that's just fucking nasty and i don't understand what it has to do with anything. =/


----------



## natmoon (Feb 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> for every 1 they raid there are a 1000 they don't.
> 
> as far as eating shit, that's just fucking nasty and i don't understand what it has to do with anything. =/


I said it as a joke a while back to zigzag and hes holding me to it.
It will never happen anyway but i may be lying again,lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 23, 2009)

natmoon said:


> I said it as a joke a while back to zigzag and hes holding me to it.
> It will never happen anyway but i may be lying again,lol


yeah i know, i saw it. and it was just as nasty then. 

the saying is "eat shit and DIE", or "i'll eat my shoe". somewhere i think you got things confused.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah i know, i saw it. and it was just as nasty then.
> 
> the saying is "eat shit and DIE", or "i'll eat my shoe". somewhere i think you got things confused.


Is that the saying?
I thought it was more like what i actually said in the first place but then i am only English and a liar


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 23, 2009)

natmoon said:


> Is that the saying?
> I thought it was more like what i actually said in the first place but then i am only English and a liar


at least you are honest with yourself.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> at least you are honest with yourself.


Yeah its a shame just how fake and misleading some people are isn't it


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Feb 23, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> It doesn't matter if Cali legalizes, federal law overrides state laws.


[SIZE=+1]The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people.[/SIZE]

http://caselaw.lp.findlaw.com/data/constitution/amendment10/


----------



## Sunrise (Feb 23, 2009)

So that's how the I.O.U tax refunds are going to get paid...


----------



## mr.red (Feb 23, 2009)

Well...

I have my hopes still.

People need money.

California is the most progressive state.

If anyone can pull it off, it is those lovely people.

I think it should go down somewhat like this.

California passes it ....barely... they need the money.

It works.. the other med states follow suit.

Other states and the federal gov. are like.... HOLY MOTHER OF BABY JESUS

lets make some green.

Hey,


Obama is always talking about green jobs.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 23, 2009)

I hope it gets done but ive just heard it so many times over the past 20 years and nothing ever changes.
Anyone would think that they had other "reasons" to keep it illegal


----------



## chicoles (Feb 23, 2009)

I wonder what it will do to land values. Everyone in the country will want a plot. Goldrush! we are all going to get laid.


----------



## SikSol (Feb 23, 2009)

is that your camaro, 68-69? friggin beautiful.


----------



## mr.red (Feb 23, 2009)

Haha I don't worry about land value.

I enjoy growing indoors better.

I would love nothing more than to have a huge grow house.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, I am happy that the day has finally come that we can at least put this to a vote. Californians will most likely pass this bill but what will the feds do?

Im glad this happened during obamas term... but he did say that he didnt like the idea of legalizing like booze... but medical ok... well.. we are about to find out for sure!!!!.... OH yeah! So glad to already be in cali... 

PS... Im not liking the $50 OZ tax though?.... wtf is that all about?... I forsee nobody paying that tax!.. LOL.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 23, 2009)

natmoon said:


> I hope it gets done but ive just heard it so many times over the past 20 years and nothing ever changes.
> Anyone would think that they had other "reasons" to keep it illegal


they do... alcohol industry, medical industry, plastic industry, cotton industry, 25000 other industries dont want MJ legal. But the people will win. It has to happen. the world is fuckin up cause we keep killing it with poisons and cutting all the trees and making ajmehd rich with the oils... I sure hope this will go through but i can see major risistance from those companies...Like always!


----------



## chicoles (Feb 23, 2009)

SikSol said:


> is that your camaro, 68-69? friggin beautiful.


 
I am building one like it. That is a 67 with a 69 valance. This one belongs to Danica Patrick. Ijust use it for moptivation.


----------



## SikSol (Feb 23, 2009)

the $50 oz tax i only applicable to licensed producers. Everyone else will just pay a sales tax when you buy it like you do with cigarettes. 

Just because it becomes legal to regulate and sale doesnt mean that everyone can just start growin pot. That will still be illegal (unless your a medi patient). The IRS will be on your ass for producing un-tax'd marijuana and not being a licensed producer.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 23, 2009)

SikSol said:


> the $50 oz tax i only applicable to licensed producers. Everyone else will just pay a sales tax when you buy it like you do with cigarettes.
> 
> Just because it becomes legal to regulate and sale doesnt mean that everyone can just start growin pot. That will still be illegal (unless your a medi patient). The IRS will be on your ass for producing un-tax'd marijuana and not being a licensed producer.


well im sorry but it should be. I understand that we are trying to use the $$$ spin because of the economy. But if its legal for a company to produce it and serve it to the public it should be legal for me to make it and consume it if i do so choose to. I mean, Its not illegal to make your own beer... tabacco plants ... vegetables.... shit the list goes on my friend. I personally dont care cause i am a patient . But it owuld be nice to save me on the $95 a year to pay some doc. LOL..cheap ass.. hahaha


----------



## genfranco (Feb 23, 2009)

Wanna Know something very stupid about medical marijuana laws in California?..

Even though you have gone there with medical records that you have had "x" issue and some doctor has prescribed you some "x" medicine(poison). every year you have to take proof to the MJ doctor that you are still being treated for "x" issue. 

So the theory is this... Its ok to prescribe medical marijuana to "assist" with "poison treatments" but not to replace the "poison treatments". I still have to go 1 a year to a regular doctor... pay them for the visit.. pay them for the prescription of some bullshit that kills my liver..then i can go to my mj doctor and he can safely give me a card.... I guess you just got to pay the piper.


----------



## DownOnWax (Feb 23, 2009)

This is crazy.

Are they going to create distribution outlets and licenses for the sale of Marijuana? If not then everyone will be growing it or buying it from small growers.

They are going to have to create other laws so people have to buy it from licensed sellers. If not, the Black Market will kill any sales and taxes that the government plans on making a proffit from. Should be interesting to see how this all turns out but it is sure seems like a step in the right direction.

And $50 an ounce, that is a High tax (no pun intended) I guess weed will still be very expensive but a lot cheaper than court costs!


----------



## SikSol (Feb 23, 2009)

It will be like purchasing alcohol for example. It's legal to go purchase it for a liquer store or even brew your own beer(not moonshine). It is illegal however to purchase it from someone that makes their own and sales it without tax or to make your own and sale it untaxed. That is why you dont see blackmarket liquer sales undermining the alcohol industry. Why risk buying untax'd liquer when you can just go to the store but some and not risk criminal penalties.

The same case will apply with the marijuana, and even though the $50 an ounce tax seems high only the producers that sale will have to pay the tax. The consumer will pay a much smaller sales tax.


----------



## DR.LEMON (Feb 23, 2009)

on the farm idea im in as long as i can grow some lemon kind in the barn


----------



## genfranco (Feb 23, 2009)

SikSol said:


> The same case will apply with the marijuana, and even though the $50 an ounce tax seems high only the producers that sale will have to pay the tax. The consumer will pay a much smaller sales tax.


the consumer will pay about 50$ an ounce tax... duh... if it costs to grow.. then it will cost to buy... period.


----------



## mr.red (Feb 23, 2009)

anyone would be able to grow.. selling is a different story

the article stated that all penalties for growing selling etc would be taken away...

selling it you would need to be taxed.

most likely have some sort of license as well

only time will tell


----------



## mr.red (Feb 23, 2009)

and the tax would go to the producer not the consumer 

though I would not mind putting out an extra 5o an ounce for something good

I would be more worried about big corps taking the industry and ruining the crop because they have no experience.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 23, 2009)

mr.red said:


> anyone would be able to grow.. selling is a different story
> 
> the article stated that all penalties for growing selling etc would be taken away...
> 
> ...


No of course... I think i just started dreaming ahead of being able to go buy a pack of kush or a carton of white widow wides... i mean if the producer has to pay 50$ an ounce to make the carton im thinking ill be paying that tax for him....


----------



## genfranco (Feb 23, 2009)

im thinking that oaksterdam just got a little more legit... Im sure big growers would like to see that degree... LOL


----------



## mr.red (Feb 23, 2009)

Lol you don't need that silly degree

Experience provides true knowledge


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Feb 24, 2009)

I plan on going to Oaksterdam though so it would help me get hired at a dispensary...plus all the knowledge I already have.


----------



## regal8r (Feb 24, 2009)

holy fucking shit..this made my night. i wouldnt get to excited about moving though bc once washington finally realizes that cali is making a killing they will probably want to pass the same bill in alot of other places. other than that im completely speechless right now..


----------



## snowmanexpress (Feb 24, 2009)

Ya, 

It would be crazy to see on the IRS I-9 tax form for self employed a line item for how many pounds you grew HAHAHA. 


LINE 9a. HOW MANY LBS. DID YOU GROW? ________ lbs. 

LINE 9b. HOW MUCH ELECTRICITY DID YOU USE? ________ kwh.

Multiply line 9a with 9b and add to C. = ___________ MJ. 


HAHAHAHA.......


----------



## cookin (Feb 24, 2009)

ha damn thats sick, i'm routing for you all, but you guys crack me up with your 21 and over laws lol. some people are going to be pissed if its all of a sudden harder to get weed lol, but i'm sure they still will


----------



## genfranco (Feb 24, 2009)

nevermind....

http://blogs.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/2009/02/get_up_stand_up_ammiano_introd.php


----------



## mr.red (Feb 24, 2009)

We are getting there.

Slowly but surely.

In times like this people would be willing to do almost anything to see some relief.

I think we have a good chance of this working, a lot better than if we weren't in this economic pile of shit.


----------



## SOG (Feb 24, 2009)

someone out there is hitting some real good kush... 
*Pot Can Fix the Budget Mess, Legislator Says*


----------



## eza82 (Feb 24, 2009)

There is hope !!!!!!!!!!!! collapse of world economy may bring good change in the wind for us stoners....lets hope its world wide!


----------



## mr.red (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey

Everything happens for a reason?

lol


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Feb 25, 2009)

eza82 said:


> There is hope !!!!!!!!!!!! collapse of world economy may bring good change in the wind for us stoners....lets hope its world wide!





> Rule one: Never allow a crisis to go to waste. They are opportunities to do big things. - Rahm Emmanuel


http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/chi-obama-tactics-bdnov16,0,4707534.story


----------



## victozap (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, this is HUGE! Good thing I'm looking at colleges out there.

Figures, my state (Mass) is still trying to "decriminalize" it....


----------



## blazingaway09 (Feb 25, 2009)

does anybody know about how long it will take until we know a verdict on this bill?


----------



## eza82 (Feb 25, 2009)

blazingaway09 said:


> does anybody know about how long it will take until we know a verdict on this bill?


Could be months more likely yrs if ever! there will be trials etc first before passed entirly.. and a few of the OLD HACK POLLYs have to retire or die on your east coast !


----------



## imburne (Feb 25, 2009)

I would like to help in something. I am not sure if its really doing something major.. I was talking to a medical clone supplier today and he says that if I want to donate cuttings back to the org for people that cant afford to purchase.. Then I can do that as well. This at the very least I am going to do for the community. I also do web work and marketing, you can check some stuff out on www.imburne.com ... Anyhow the movement for California is VERY real. Simply amazing. Thank you all the people who voted for the bill we now have in Ca. !!!


----------



## mr.red (Feb 26, 2009)

All help is greatly appreciated.

The DEA raids are supposedly no longer going to happen.

So lets see if we are really making progress.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 26, 2009)

I bet money that the dea raids do not stop and that this bill will never go through.
Just out of interest "when exactly" is it supposedly going to become legal?,lol,no time soon,that's when


----------



## waldocat420 (Feb 26, 2009)

i just dont see it happening either. . not right now anyways. .


----------



## 150lbsofBS (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't be so skeptical. Prohibition was repealed in tough economic times and remember how crazy it once seemed to have medical mj at all but thirteen states have it now and New Jersey recently voted in favor of it too. If any state could pull it off, I think (and hope) it's Ca.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 26, 2009)

the question here is, when the people of California vote this in... Will the feds allow it?

Obama has spoken highly about medical marijuana and all that. But he has clearly stated that he was not for legalizing completely. 

Is there any way to ensure that obama sees some of these videos like 

the union: the business of getting high
run from the cure

I know there are many others. But those are my faves. 

We need to get these videos on tv every weekend! We need to get exposure on oprah.... oprah is the key. You get some moms go on the show talking about how MJ saves there childs life and that chemo kills and you will see a change!

TV is the key


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Feb 26, 2009)

genfranco said:


> the question here is, when the people of California vote this in... Will the feds allow it?
> 
> Obama has spoken highly about medical marijuana and all that. But he has clearly stated that he was not for legalizing completely.
> 
> ...


yeah those two flicks are great...they say everything any marijuana smoker would want to say to an anit-weed person... itwould have the most impact on politicians...and ignorant people...if they are willing to learn...and believe.


----------



## mr.red (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree.

I know Norml is looking to buy ad time on tv

but I don't know how much money would be needed to put this on the air.

And have it on at a time and channel that people would actually watch it


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah norml has some bomb ass commercials...


----------



## Rusty559 (Feb 26, 2009)

I currently live in Porterville Ca. its a ghetto town with 90% of the population being stoners, however, i am moving to Springville, just 13 minutes away, and its up in the hills, eleveation 1000. Only 1 sheriff, and its the perfect place to grow bud, i just started my plants because we are moving. It would be great if some one were to move to Springville and start a huge Marijuana growing place. I would be 100% willing to work full time, untill the day i die.
Seriously...
Oh, and the population is only 2000 or something around that. Its the perfect town to grow pot.


----------



## collectselltrade (Feb 26, 2009)

genfranco said:


> the question here is, when the people of California vote this in... Will the feds allow it?
> 
> Obama has spoken highly about medical marijuana and all that. But he has clearly stated that he was not for legalizing completely.
> 
> ...


 it was stated on the news today that the pres. Obama has told the feds to lay off the medical Marijuana dispenseries and no raids will take place, but local cops will still watch them to assure it is not abused


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Feb 26, 2009)

No fuckin way, Im movin lol


----------



## lemmis (Feb 27, 2009)

mr.red said:


> The only thing I am not going to like about this is that it will be hard to move all my growing equip with me.
> 
> It can be done.
> 
> ...


hey mr red. i live in PA as well. my story, as brief as possible. used to grow many years ago before kids and marriage. wife eventually put stop to it. she would not let me smoke, grow, nothing. so imagine my surprise when she comes to me a few weeks ago and says "hey, what do you think about moving to CA and growing some pot?" i of course thought she was joking, but she is not! she is interested in starting dispenserie. i qualify for med card with chronic migraine pain(i think alot of people use this falsely, but grass actually does help my migraines). anyway, we are definitly moving to a medicaly allowed state in about year and a half,(wife has to finish school) we just were not sure which one. i was leaning toward washington st. because of the high cost of living in CA but if more laws are passed to ease up on mj regs, then CA might still be option. man, if federal laws are not changed, this would be EXTREMELY risky. i'm willing to take dispenserie risk, but would be very uneasy about large scale cropping. if i would decide to try this, i have really good credit and would be able to get sizeable business loan to help get started, just not sure about that one. peace fellow stater.


----------



## mightystoned (Feb 27, 2009)

mass did decriminalize under an oz. $200 fine


----------



## mightystoned (Feb 27, 2009)

Im in fill me in on some details PM me. I would be more than willing to start something. I always wanted to go to calli. I got fam in santa anna. I just never had the time. But now im laid of(i build houses) Id go in a sec.


----------



## SOG (Feb 27, 2009)

*in the news*
*Raids on Medical Marijuana Will End*


----------



## pharlow (Feb 27, 2009)

guys please dont come out here its already over populated did you know about the traffic lol


----------



## mr.red (Feb 27, 2009)

Hahaha traffic? I'd be growing all day 

Oh and I just read today, cause I remember someone worrying about it before.

For those who want to grow and not get taxed.

The bill would allow for 10 plants or less for personal growers.




I'll be waiting for this to pass

And woo, so many people willing to help.

We could all get together and start a HUGE farm... I mean acres of land


----------



## panamajack777 (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone have any updates on this? i am cali born and raised and hope this goes through, its about time the government does the right thing!


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 27, 2009)

I have off-grid property in central california with it's own spring. Anyone want to donate some quality seeds?


----------



## NiceGrow! (Feb 27, 2009)

yay!!!
im voting for this!!!


----------



## mr.red (Feb 27, 2009)

Haha I have hundreds of cheap bagseed that I don't really use anymore..

All I use now are Blueberry, Great White Shark, Shiva Skunk.. and I am trying to find some of Subcool's genetics..

I grow organically only, so I figured I could market that some how...


annnnnnnd fresh spring water sounds nice... any idea what the ph of that is?


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 27, 2009)

Very near Yosemite so I would guess a bit on the acidic side. Mostly snow melt.


----------



## codeman420 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey everyone
*
This bill to legalize marijuana wont make it unless it gets support.* I feel it is our responsibility to let CA senators know we the people of this state want this bill passed. MPP (marijuana Policy Project) set up a way for California residents to show support by e-mailing their senators: PLEASE GO NOW
https://ssl.capwiz.com/mpp/issues/alert/?alertid=12756556


----------



## collectselltrade (Feb 27, 2009)

here is the article http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=news/local/los_angeles&id=6681107


----------



## AsbestosToast (Feb 27, 2009)

Anybody know about the status of this?
I mentioned this in other threads about this subject, so I will say it here again. I want to issue a 
WAKE UP CALL
to everyone, including me, to write, email, call, anything to your representatives to get this passed. Go to codeman's link, norml.org has ways of getting in touch with your representatives also. 
MAKE YOURSELF HEARD!
I am sure there are tons of people, myself included, who want this thing to pass, but have never written an email or letter to a government official in our lives. This is our chance! If we show them that the people really do want this, and outnumber the religious conservative sheep, they will have to listen eventually.

Pass it on. That is all.


----------



## ironheadxl (Feb 27, 2009)

mr.red said:


> That is right.
> 
> A bill is going to be introduced today by Ammiano to legalize and regulate Cannabis like alcohol in California.
> 
> ...


 Just started my grown almost three weeks ago (waiting for more progress till I post) would have to drive with my thai and white widows over there lol..god..it is about time and what happens in Cal filters its warm goodness eastwardly....


----------



## lemmis (Feb 27, 2009)

it's illegal to grow tobacco here PA,US. i think you need a permit if your a farmer. but then of course i live in one of the most communistic, constitution ignoring, miserable to be here, can't wait to get he f**k out places on earth.


----------



## mr.red (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^^^^^

I agree, PA sucks monkey balls.


----------



## Carolinagrower00 (Feb 28, 2009)

They legalize it.. probobly moving with my dad and we can start a greenhouse!


----------



## waldocat420 (Feb 28, 2009)

you guys living out of state make it sound so easy. . unrealistic almost. . thinking you can move to cali and start a big ass legal grow operation, good luck! I really hope it passes though, it will be more of a victory for the personal growers, and medical patients in my opinion. . not people trying to profit from it.


----------



## greenjunky97 (Feb 28, 2009)

ive heard about this and am looking forward to it but i cant seem to find when the decision will be made. when am i gonna know when i can go to cali n buy sum weed.(legally lol)


----------



## mr.red (Feb 28, 2009)

Wrong.

The victory will be for everyone.

Because you WILL profit from it.

That is the point of the bill.

To make money.

That is not why I am doing it.

I sell houses.... well sold houses... now the market is shit.


I don't really need money.

And if I did I would sell houses.

I just love plants. Especially this one.

And I love growing, and smoking.

I would love not only to grow... and make a few dollars here and there..

But this will open many more people to the experience and culture.

one love.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 28, 2009)

The bill strictly states that this will only take affect if the federal government gets rid of conflicting marijuana laws... coincidentally this bill was introduced to congress within several days of the attorney general publicly stating that there would no longer be anymore DEA raids on Medical Marijuana shops... if you ask me i think obama is paving the way for americans to legalize weed


----------



## siccmademike (Feb 28, 2009)

Im looking forward to this, there is a lot of high ranking officals in office in california and other states for the legalization of marijuana just need the feds to do they're part ill be one happy californian...


----------



## panamajack777 (Mar 1, 2009)

mr.red said:


> Wrong.
> 
> The victory will be for everyone.
> 
> ...


I sell houses too, agree with you 100%! This will be a good thing for the state. the economy is in bad shape. worst it has ever been. This will help alot. i cant wait.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 1, 2009)

How about you two rent me a house out there in california  .. im thinking about moving out there



panamajack777 said:


> I sell houses too, agree with you 100%! This will be a good thing for the state. the economy is in bad shape. worst it has ever been. This will help alot. i cant wait.


----------



## fearcity (Mar 1, 2009)

noo, i'm only 18!! that blows


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 1, 2009)

you can allways get medical marijuana... this bill will not change any medical laws.. as a medical patient you can grow your own and buy it downtown



fearcity said:


> noo, i'm only 18!! that blows


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Mar 1, 2009)

COUNT ME IN!!!!

if this goes through im on my way to cali and ill help with whatever i can


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 1, 2009)

where can i go to get help on moving to a MMJ state?


----------



## fearcity (Mar 1, 2009)

I will carry you on my back to cali dude. Lets go!!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 1, 2009)

i have a moped we can ride on across country

Its good on gas..


----------



## mr.red (Mar 2, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> where can i go to get help on moving to a MMJ state?


Depends which state.

Most states have sites that give you info on moving there.

And if not done through the state there will usually be some site containing info on moving to the state of your choice.

Really, find a place to stay. Move. Find a job. Go to the dmv to get a license. Go find a proper doctor. Get med scripts/card/papers/whatever you need. Grow and smoke or buy and smoke.


----------



## mightystoned (Mar 2, 2009)

do you no about the traffic in boston?


----------



## Ramon66 (Mar 2, 2009)

dont get too crazy guys. the law will be fairly strict. #1 no growing in view of public. meanning you cant just buy some property and set up shop and grow outside. no more than ten plants in residential nieghborhoods. all growing will need to be done in comercial and industrial areas indoors. that means lots of lights power bills hydro and rental space. out door growing is going to still be limited to very remote areas. also no cafe's. no smokeing at all where growing or selling of marajuana is taking place. also no smoking in plain view of public IE nieghbors. no smoking out doors in bublic or in your cars.
so if you plan on moving to cali to take advantage, you better have much funds for start up. also expect prices to drop in half. oh and its $5000.00 for the license first year and $2500 every year after. which if you have the money to start a proper size facility, 5g wont kill you. cause PG&E will if you figure 6- 1000w HPS cost about avarge $900.00 per month to run so do the math depending on your size figure 1000 plants for a first run not counting your start up costs, is going to run you about 17-18K per month before you see your first harvest. so figure 3 months plus start up to see any cash. better come with loot cause without equipment your looking at roughly 60k with liscense to float 3 months without any labor cost. then you will have to wait 2-4 weeks for payment. most dispenseries take 2-4 weeks to cut checks for product, and any retail shop will be the same. so realistickly your looking at about 5 months with growing, drying, curring and billing to see your first $1.

sorry to bring things back to reality.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 2, 2009)

i do believe that the price will drop below the street value!!! if it didnt then it probably wouldnt work. I also think your right on these restrictions. But it will be well worth it!!! I would obey every single one of them restrictions if only I had the chance to be there



Ramon66 said:


> dont get too crazy guys. the law will be fairly strict. #1 no growing in view of public. meanning you cant just buy some property and set up shop and grow outside. no more than ten plants in residential nieghborhoods. all growing will need to be done in comercial and industrial areas indoors. that means lots of lights power bills hydro and rental space. out door growing is going to still be limited to very remote areas. also no cafe's. no smokeing at all where growing or selling of marajuana is taking place. also no smoking in plain view of public IE nieghbors. no smoking out doors in bublic or in your cars.
> so if you plan on moving to cali to take advantage, you better have much funds for start up. also expect prices to drop in half. oh and its $5000.00 for the license first year and $2500 every year after. which if you have the money to start a proper size facility, 5g wont kill you. cause PG&E will if you figure 6- 1000w HPS cost about avarge $900.00 per month to run so do the math depending on your size figure 1000 plants for a first run not counting your start up costs, is going to run you about 17-18K per month before you see your first harvest. so figure 3 months plus start up to see any cash. better come with loot cause without equipment your looking at roughly 60k with liscense to float 3 months without any labor cost. then you will have to wait 2-4 weeks for payment. most dispenseries take 2-4 weeks to cut checks for product, and any retail shop will be the same. so realistickly your looking at about 5 months with growing, drying, curring and billing to see your first $1.
> 
> sorry to bring things back to reality.


----------



## mr.red (Mar 2, 2009)

Lol, I am cool with all that.

I have money tucked away 

I am still waiting for it to get passed anyway.

If anything, like I said before.

It doesn't have to be my company.

I would be more than happy working for someone else.

I just want to grow the rest of my life.


----------



## genfranco (Mar 2, 2009)

LOL... You know i do love this bill and all....

But... I think that MJ is already legal in California if you have 2 fingers worth of forehead. 

Prop 215 people. Read the law. One of the qualifications (or reasons) a doctor can give you a recommendation to smoke and grow MJ in california is migraines. I have them bad ...and i think you all do too....

With that you can already grow minimum 6 plants in any county of California. Some counties allow more like in Humboldt where they allow 99 plants 

I for one think this is all great for us if it gets passed. But they better not make it worse for patients like me. I can already grow and dont have to pay shit but 95$ renewal fee. med patients need to get grandfathered in or something...LOL


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 2, 2009)

This bill DOES NOT change any of the medical laws. Nothing changes for medical patients!!!

This bill is for all of those who DO NOT get medical marijuana. It does not alow anybody to grow at home. But if your a medical patient then you can still grow at home.



genfranco said:


> LOL... You know i do love this bill and all....
> 
> But... I think that MJ is already legal in California if you have 2 fingers worth of forehead.
> 
> ...


----------



## genfranco (Mar 2, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> This bill DOES NOT change any of the medical laws. Nothing changes for medical patients!!!
> 
> This bill is for all of those who DO NOT get medical marijuana. It does not alow anybody to grow at home. But if your a medical patient then you can still grow at home.


So sounds like its only for corporations to make packs of kush joints... or white widow wides...LOL... I like that name.... I want royalties when it comes out fuckers!... White Widow Wides

So why would anybody NOT GET a medical card?... I for 1 think that if you are in cali and smoke cannabis... and especially grow ... and dont have a card you are the dumbest idiot in the world. YEs... the biggest f*&king idiot 

LOL

I mean how much easier do you want it to get?... everyone is going to vote this law in thinking they can grow in there house....including your backyard.... then to find out that they have to pay 2500$ for a license that then makes you have to go sell shit in order to pay for it... I sure hope not too many big companies will pop up (yeah right!) cause if not your gonna have to sell it to the kids that cant buy a pack of my White Widow Wides!

Im starting to think this is terrible. LOL

WTF am i thinking... alone the feeling of being able to go to am/pm and buy a pack would be the shit. Lets get this passed!


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 2, 2009)

i might have read it wrong but i think the lisence to grow and sell is only 50 bucks and not 2500


----------



## genfranco (Mar 2, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> i might have read it wrong but i think the lisence to grow and sell is only 50 bucks and not 2500


I was going off that ramon66 dude... I mean hes a noob in posts but it doesnt mean he cant read the laws...and it seemed that he read it somewhere that ti would be 5000$ the first year and 2500$ after that each year.... I cant really find allot of good info on this...Plus the more people i talk to about it they tell me this isnt the first time it has been tried this way..... they say the fed will smack it down... this time we got obama... and he did state that he was for medical.. but not total legal like booze.... so im kinda getting worried for it... then again...Like i said about the card....LOL...

If i lived anywhere else in the US i would move just for the card.... A good life


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 2, 2009)

*NORML Breaking News: California Assemblyman Introduces Legislation To Tax And Regulate Marijuana Like Alcohol*

February 23rd, 2009 By: Allen St. Pierre, NORML Executive Director 
Share this Article        





Speaking at a landmark press conference today, California Assemblyman Tom Ammiano (D-San Francisco) introduced comprehensive legislation to tax and regulate the commercial production and sale of cannabis in a manner similar to alcohol.
&#8220;With the state in the midst of an historic economic crisis, the move towards regulating and taxing marijuana is simply common sense. This legislation would generate much needed revenue for the state, restrict access to only those over 21, end the environmental damage to our public lands from illicit crops, and improve public safety by redirecting law enforcement efforts to more serious crimes&#8221;, *Assemblyman Ammiano said*. &#8220;California has the opportunity to be the first state in the nation to enact a smart, responsible public policy for the control and regulation of marijuana.&#8221;​ The proposal is the first marijuana legalization bill _ever_ introduced in California.
&#8220;It&#8217;s time for California taxpayers to stop wasting money trying to enforce marijuana prohibition, and to realize the tax benefits from a legal, regulated market instead,&#8221; said Dale Gieringer, director of California NORML, a sponsor of the bill.
As introduced, Ammiano&#8217;s measure would allow for the licensed production and sale of cannabis to consumers age 21 and over. Licensed cultivators would pay an excise tax of $50 per ounce of cannabis. In addition, the proposal would impose a sales tax on commercial sales. _(Ammiano&#8217;s proposal would not affect the state&#8217;s medical marijuana law, allowing patients and caregivers to grow their own medicine._)
If enacted, the measure would raise over $1 billion per year in state revenue, according to an economic analysis by California NORML, available online here.
Ammiano&#8217;s bill comes at a time of growing public support for legalizing marijuana. A recent Zogby poll reported that nearly six in ten west coast voters support taxing and regulating marijuana like alcohol.
Faced with a $40 billion budget deficit, other public officials have joined in endorsing Ammiano&#8217;s bill, including San Francisco Sheriff Mike Hennessy and Betty Yee, a member of the State Board of Equalization, which oversees collection of sales taxes.
Currently, tens of millions of dollars are paid annually in state and local taxes by licensed distributors of medical marijuana. However, these sales only represent a fraction of the overall statewide marijuana market. &#8220;The millions of dollars raised each year on the sales of medicinal cannabis is only the tip of the iceberg,&#8221; Gieringer said. &#8220;Kudos to Assemblyman Ammiano for proposing a path-breaking bill that would benefit our economy, safety and freedom by making marijuana a winning proposition for California.&#8221;


----------



## genfranco (Mar 2, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> *NORML Breaking News: California Assemblyman Introduces Legislation To Tax And Regulate Marijuana Like Alcohol*
> 
> February 23rd, 2009 By: Allen St. Pierre, NORML Executive Director
> Share this Article
> ...



So it doesnt say how much for the license... just 50$ tax per ounce 

if you live in cali... get a card.. period... even if you only smoke weed from time to time... once you are convicted of MJ you cant do shit federally... cant get loans... work... plus youll end up serving a few years for that ounce you get for your buddy once... Really .. do yourself a favor and take care of your migraines safely. 

$50 per ounce...? white widow wides just went up 2$ per pack and it hasnt even hit the market. LOL


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 2, 2009)

This is the first bill ever introduced to any state to legalize marijuana, tax it, and regulate it. It is true that bills have been introduced to certain states several times.. like Missouri had a bill introduced for several years in a row to legalize medical marijuana but its been turned down.

The fed can not smack down a state law. They do have superior power then the states but they have no pull on "STATE LAWS". I wouldnt be worried about this bill. Its a damn good time to introduce it. 



genfranco said:


> I was going off that ramon66 dude... I mean hes a noob in posts but it doesnt mean he cant read the laws...and it seemed that he read it somewhere that ti would be 5000$ the first year and 2500$ after that each year.... I cant really find allot of good info on this...Plus the more people i talk to about it they tell me this isnt the first time it has been tried this way..... they say the fed will smack it down... this time we got obama... and he did state that he was for medical.. but not total legal like booze.... so im kinda getting worried for it... then again...Like i said about the card....LOL...
> 
> If i lived anywhere else in the US i would move just for the card.... A good life


----------



## Ramon66 (Mar 2, 2009)

its $50 per ounce for cultivaters. there is another section of the propsed bill that states there will be a $5000 licese fee for venders the first year and $2500 per year after that. + sales tax.
there will also be a criminal background check for all licenses. it does not say what if any criminal restrictions there will be. it also sates that a private citizen can grow up to 10 plants as long as they can not be seen by the public. the law will not change medical merajuana laws at all.
and as for the feds, they have allready stated that they are going to leave all decisions on marajuana laws up to each individual state. so no more issues with the feds for anyone in Cali. or anywhere else for that matter.

oh and as far as humbolt and being alowed to grow 99 plants, that no longer is the case. they are actualy one of the more strict now about how many plants a care giver or patient can grow. not sure of the xact number but much less than sonoma county or oakland. sonoma county and oakland are the most liberal when it comes to quantity. 30 per patient or 90 per caregiver. also some cities have thier own regulations, so you really should check online before going on what someone says. sebastopol only allows like 3 plants. they are in sonoma county but have there own policy on medical marajuana. sorry for the hijack.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Will you cite you sources so that we all can read the text that you derived this answer from. I am not trying to undermined you. I am just trying to do my own independent research on this so that i know exactly what I am talking about when asked a question about this.



Ramon66 said:


> its $50 per ounce for cultivaters. there is another section of the propsed bill that states there will be a $5000 licese fee for venders the first year and $2500 per year after that. + sales tax.
> there will also be a criminal background check for all licenses. it does not say what if any criminal restrictions there will be. it also sates that a private citizen can grow up to 10 plants as long as they can not be seen by the public. the law will not change medical merajuana laws at all.
> and as for the feds, they have allready stated that they are going to leave all decisions on marajuana laws up to each individual state. so no more issues with the feds for anyone in Cali. or anywhere else for that matter.
> 
> oh and as far as humbolt and being alowed to grow 99 plants, that no longer is the case. they are actualy one of the more strict now about how many plants a care giver or patient can grow. not sure of the xact number but much less than sonoma county or oakland. sonoma county and oakland are the most liberal when it comes to quantity. 30 per patient or 90 per caregiver. also some cities have thier own regulations, so you really should check online before going on what someone says. sebastopol only allows like 3 plants. they are in sonoma county but have there own policy on medical marajuana. sorry for the hijack.


----------



## panamajack777 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a 1/2 acre property in Moorpark, cant grow too much on that amount of land if it becomes legal. but my father does have 10 acres in Somis Ca. in the heart of Ventura County! agricultural area! i will post on this site and ask for help if it does become legal. you guys sure know your sh*t! maybe even some future investors on here! when is this going to be voted on? anyone have a status on it? I want to make sure i vote for it! along with all my friends!


----------



## Ramon66 (Mar 2, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Will you cite you sources so that we all can read the text that you derived this answer from. I am not trying to undermined you. I am just trying to do my own independent research on this so that i know exactly what I am talking about when asked a question about this.


here you go brother ask and you shall recieve. it is the actual bill complete and un edited for your review.

ASSEMBLY BILL No. 390 
Introduced by Assembly Member Ammiano 
February23, 2009 
An act to add Section 22394.1 to, and to add Chapter 14.5 
(commencing with Section 25400) to Division 9 of, the Business and 
Professions Code, to amend Section 68152 of the Government Code, 
to amend Sections 11014.5, 11054, 11357, 11364.5, 11370, 11470, 
11479, 11488, 11532, 11703, and 11705 of, to add Division 10.3 
(commencing with Section 11720) to, and to repeal Sections 11358, 
11359, 11360, 11361, and 11485 of, the Health and Safety Code, to 
add Part 14.6 (commencing with Section 34001) to Division 2 of the 
Revenue and Taxation Code, to amend Sections 23222 and 40000.15 
of the Vehicle Code, and to amend Section 18901.3 of the Welfare and 
Institutions Code, relating to marijuana. 
legislative counsel 
s digest 
AB390, as introduced, Ammiano. Marijuana Control, Regulation, 
and Education Act. 
Existing state law provides that every person who possesses, sells, 
transports, or cultivates marijuana, concentrated cannabis, or derivatives 
of marijuana, except as authorized by law, is guilty of one or more 
crimes. 
This bill would remove marijuana and its derivatives from existing 
statutes defining and regulating controlled substances. It would instead 
legalize the possession, sale, cultivation, and other conduct relating to 
marijuana and its derivatives by persons 21 years of age and older, 
except as specified. It would set up a wholesale and retail marijuana 
sales regulation program, including special fees to fund drug abuse 
99
prevention programs, as specified, to commence after regulations 
concerning the program have been issued, and federal law permits 
possession and sale consistent with the program. It would ban local and 
state assistance in enforcing inconsistent federal and other laws relating 
to marijuana, and would provide specified infraction penalties for 
violations of these new marijuana laws and regulations, as specified. It 
would make other conforming changes. 
By creating various infractions for violations of regulations and laws 
created by this act, this bill would impose a state-mandated local 
program. 
The California Constitution requires the state to reimburse local 
agencies and school districts for certain costs mandated by the state. 
Statutory provisions establish procedures for making that reimbursement. 
This bill would provide that no reimbursement is required by this act 
for a specified reason. 
Vote: majority. Appropriation: no. Fiscal committee: yes. 
State-mandated local program: yes. 
The people of the State of California do enact as follows: 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
SECTION 1. It is the intent of the Legislature in enacting this, 
the Marijuana Control, Regulation, and Education Act, to do all 
of the following: 
(a) To legalize marijuana and its derivatives. 
(b) To remove all existing civil and criminal penalties for adults 
21 years of age or older who cultivate, possess, transport, sell, or 
use marijuana, without impacting existing laws proscribing 
dangerous activities while under the influence of marijuana, or 
certain conduct that exposes younger persons to marijuana. 
(c) To ensure that the proper regulatory apparatus for marijuana 
sale and cultivation is ready when permitted by the federal 
government. 
(d) To raise funds and to discourage substance abuse by the 
imposition of a substantial fee on the legal sale of marijuana, the 
proceeds of which will support drug education and awareness. 
(e) To impose a set of regulations and laws concerning marijuana 
comparable to those imposed on alcohol. 
(f) To impose substantial fines for violations of the 
noncommercial regulations and laws concerning marijuana, which 
99 
 2 AB390
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
will be applicable until and after commercial marijuana is available 
by virtue of future changes in federal law. 
(g) To prevent state and local agencies from supporting any 
prosecution for federal or other crimes relating to marijuana that 
are inconsistent with those provided in this bill. 
(h) To exclude from the fees and regulations imposed by this 
act marijuana that is for uses other than smoking or ingestion, and 
to exclude medicinal marijuana from fees under these provisions. 
(i) To encourage the federal government to reconsider its 
policies concerning marijuana, and to change its laws accordingly. 
SEC. 2. Section 23394.1 is added to the Business and 
Professions Code, to read: 
23394.1. An off-sale general license, as provided for in Section 
23394, also authorizes the sale, to consumers only and not for 
resale, of marijuana, concentrated cannabis, or any of its derivatives 
pursuant to the provisions of Chapter 14.5 (commencing with 
Section 25400) of this division. 
SEC. 3. Chapter 14.5 (commencing with Section 25400) is 
added to Division 9 of the Business and Professions Code, to read: 
Chapter 14.5. Commercial Marijuana Production and 
Sale 
25400. For purposes of this chapter, marijuana means all 
parts of the plant Cannabis sativa L., whether growing or not; the 
seeds thereof; the resin extracted from any part of the plant; 
concentrated cannabis; and every compound, manufacture, salt, 
derivative, mixture, or preparation of the plant, its seeds or resin. 
It does not include the mature stalks of the plant, fiber produced 
from the stalks, oil or cake made from the seeds of the plant, any 
other compound, manufacture, salt, derivative, mixture, or 
preparation of the mature stalks (except the resin extracted 
therefrom), fiber, oil, or cake, or the sterilized seed of the plant 
that is incapable of germination. 
25401. (a) The department shall license commercial cultivators 
of marijuana. The fee for the license shall be set at an amount that 
will reasonably cover to costs of assuring compliance with the 
regulations to be issued, but may not exceed five thousand dollars 
($5,000) for an initial application, or two thousand five hundred 
dollars ($2,500) per year for each annual renewal. 
99 
AB390 3 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
(b) Regulations adopted by the department pursuant to this 
chapter shall require background checks of applicants be conducted. 
At the request of the department, the Attorney General or any local 
agency shall provide summary criminal history information to the 
department as provided in Sections 11105 and 13300 of the Penal 
Code. 
25402. The department shall, with consideration for the risks 
posed by cultivation of a valuable crop with public health 
implications that is subject to significant fees, issue and enforce 
regulations concerning commercial cultivators of marijuana that 
provide for all of the following: 
(a) Adequate security to reasonably protect against unauthorized 
access to the marijuana crop at all stages of cultivation, harvesting, 
drying, processing, packing, and delivery to licensed sales outlets 
or wholesalers. Each licensee shall be required to provide a detailed 
crop security plan, along with satisfactory proof of the financial 
ability of the licensee to provide for that security. 
(b) Appropriate employment rules, including the rule that a 
person under 21 years of age may not have access to marijuana 
during cultivation, storage, drying, packing, or at any other time. 
(c) Safeguards to assure that a person under 21 years of age may 
not transport marijuana on behalf of a commercial buyer or 
commercial seller. 
(d) Restrictions to ensure that marijuana is not used or consumed 
on the premises of a commercial cultivator. 
(e) An inspection and tracking system to reasonably ensure that 
all marijuana produced by the cultivator that is eventually sold is 
assessed pursuant to Part 14.6 (commencing with Section 34001) 
of Division 2 of the Revenue and Taxation Code. 
(f) Recordkeeping consistent with the regulatory needs of the 
department. 
25403. (a) The department shall license marijuana wholesalers, 
who shall be allowed to package and prepare marijuana for sale, 
and who shall be authorized to sell marijuana to licensed sales 
outlets. The fee for the license shall be set in an amount that will 
reasonably cover the costs of compliance with the regulations to 
be issued, but may not exceed five thousand dollars ($5,000) for 
an initial application, or two thousand five hundred dollars ($2,500) 
per year for each annual renewal. 
99 
 4 AB390
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
(b) The department shall issue regulations that include a 
requirement that all applicants for licensure receive background 
checks. At the request of the department, the Attorney General or 
any local agency shall provide summary criminal history 
information to the department as provided in Sections 11105 and 
13300 of the Penal Code. 
25404. The department shall, with consideration for the risks 
posed by a valuable commodity with public health implications 
that is subject to significant fees, issue and enforce regulations 
concerning the sale and packaging of marijuana by wholesale 
licensees. Those regulations shall provide for all of the following: 
(a) Adequate security to reasonably protect against unauthorized 
access to marijuana at all stages of the wholesalers possession of 
the marijuana, including receiving, processing, packing, storage, 
and delivery to licensed sales outlets. Each wholesaler shall be 
required to provide a detailed product security plan, along with 
satisfactory proof of the financial ability of the licensee to provide 
for that security. 
(b) Appropriate employment rules, including the rule that a 
person under 21 years of age may not have access to marijuana 
during receiving, processing, packing, storage, and delivery or at 
any other time. 
(c) Safeguards to assure that a person under 21 years of age may 
not transport marijuana on behalf of a commercial buyer or 
commercial seller. 
(d) Restrictions to ensure that marijuana is not used or consumed 
on the premises of a wholesaler. 
(e) An inspection and tracking system to reasonably ensure that 
all marijuana received by the wholesaler that is eventually sold is 
assessed pursuant to Part 14.6 (commencing with Section 34001) 
of Division 2 of the Revenue and Taxation Code. 
(f) Recordkeeping consistent with the regulatory needs of the 
department. 
25405. The department shall issue and enforce regulations 
concerning the sale of marijuana by off-sale general licensees. 
Those regulations shall provide for all of the following: 
(a) An inspection and tracking system to ensure that marijuana 
may not be sold by a licensee if that marijuana has not been made 
subject to an assessment provided for in Part 14.6 (commencing 
99 
AB390 5 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
with Section 34001) of Division 2 of the Revenue and Taxation 
Code. 
(b) Marijuana shall be kept behind a counter in an area not 
directly accessible to any customer, and shall be stored in a case 
that is locked between sales. 
(c) Marijuana may not be sold to anyone under 21 years of age. 
(d) Punishments for violations in actions against licensees that 
are in substantial accord with those applicable to the regulation of 
alcohol sales, including heavy penalties for permitting persons 
under 21 years of age to purchase these products and other 
appropriate regulatory provisions concerning such matters as the 
time of sale, deliveries, and signage. It is the intent of the people 
in enacting this act that the regulation of marijuana sales be 
consistent with the statutory guidance regarding alcohol sales in 
Chapter 16 (commencing with Section 25600), to the extent that 
consistency is feasible. 
(e) Recordkeeping consistent with the regulatory needs of the 
department. 
25406. Beginning 30 days after the operative date of the 
regulations issued pursuant to this chapter, or 30 days after the 
date when federal law permits the possession and sale of marijuana 
consistent with this chapter, whichever is latest, the department 
shall begin to enforce the provisions of this chapter. 
SEC. 4. Section 68152 of the Government Code is amended 
to read: 
68152. The trial court clerk may destroy court records under 
Section 68153 after notice of destruction and if there is no request 
and order for transfer of the records, except the comprehensive 
historical and sample superior court records preserved for research 
under the California Rules of Court, when the following times 
have expired after final disposition of the case in the categories 
listed: 
(a) Adoption: retain permanently. 
(b) Change of name: retain permanently. 
(c) Other civil actions and proceedings, as follows: 
(1) Except as otherwise specified: 10 years. 
(2) Where a party appears by a guardian ad litem: 10 years after 
termination of the courts jurisdiction. 
(3) Domestic violence: same period as duration of the restraining 
or other orders and renewals, then retain the restraining or other 
99 
 6 AB390
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
orders as a judgment; 60 days after expiration of the temporary 
protective or temporary restraining order. 
(4) Eminent domain: retain permanently. 
(5) Family law, except as otherwise specified: 30 years. 
(6) Harassment: same period as duration of the injunction and 
renewals, then retain the injunction as a judgment; 60 days after 
expiration of the temporary restraining order. 
(7) Mental health (Lanterman Developmental Disabilities 
Services Act and Lanterman-Petris-Short Act): 30 years. 
( Paternity: retain permanently. 
(9) Petition, except as otherwise specified: 10 years. 
(10) Real property other than unlawful detainer: retain 
permanently if the action affects title or an interest in real property. 
(11) Small claims: 10 years. 
(12) Unlawful detainer: one year if judgment is for possession 
of the premises; 10 years if judgment is for money. 
(d) Notwithstanding subdivision (c), any civil or small claims 
case in the trial court: 
(1) Involuntarily dismissed by the court for delay in prosecution 
or failure to comply with state or local rules: one year. 
(2) Voluntarily dismissed by a party without entry of judgment: 
one year. 
Notation of the dismissal shall be made on the civil index of 
cases or on a separate dismissal index. 
(e) Criminal. 
(1) Capital felony (murder with special circumstances where 
the prosecution seeks the death penalty): retain permanently. If 
the charge is disposed of by acquittal or a sentence less than death, 
the case shall be reclassified. 
(2) Felony, except as otherwise specified: 75 years. 
(3) Felony, except capital felony, with court records from the 
initial complaint through the preliminary hearing or plea and for 
which the case file does not include final sentencing or other final 
disposition of the case because the case was bound over to the 
superior court: five years. 
(4) Misdemeanor, except as otherwise specified: five years. 
(5) Misdemeanor alleging a violation of the Vehicle Code, 
except as otherwise specified: three years. 
(6) Misdemeanor alleging a violation of Section 23103, 23152, 
or 23153 of the Vehicle Code: 10 years. 
99 
AB390 7 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
(7) Misdemeanor alleging a violation of Section 14601, 14601.1, 
20002, 23104, 23105, 23109, or 23109.1 of the Vehicle Code: five 
years. 
( Misdemeanor alleging a marijuana violation under 
subdivision (b), (c), (d), or (e) (a) or (b) of Section 11357 of the 
Health and Safety Code, or subdivision (b) of Section 11360 of 
the Health and Safety Code in accordance with the procedure set 
forth in Section 11361.5 of the Health and Safety Code: records 
shall be destroyed two years from the date of conviction or from 
the date of arrest if no conviction. 
(9) Misdemeanor, infraction, or civil action alleging a violation 
of the regulation and licensing of dogs under Sections 30951 to 
30956, inclusive, of the Food and Agricultural Code or violation 
of any other local ordinance: three years. 
(10) Misdemeanor action resulting in a requirement that the 
defendant register as a sex offender pursuant to Section 290 of the 
Penal Code: 75 years. This paragraph shall apply to records relating 
to a person convicted on or after September 20, 2006. 
(11) Infraction, except as otherwise specified: three years. 
(12) Parking infractions, including alleged violations under the 
stopping, standing, and parking provisions set forth in Chapter 9 
(commencing with Section 22500) of Division 11 of the Vehicle 
Code: two years. 
(f) Habeas corpus: same period as period for retention of the 
records in the underlying case category. 
(g) Juvenile. 
(1) Dependent (Section 300 of the Welfare and Institutions 
Code): upon reaching age 28 or on written request shall be released 
to the juvenile five years after jurisdiction over the person has 
terminated under subdivision (a) of Section 826 of the Welfare 
and Institutions Code. Sealed records shall be destroyed upon court 
order five years after the records have been sealed pursuant to 
subdivision (c) of Section 389 of the Welfare and Institutions Code. 
(2) Ward (Section 601 of the Welfare and Institutions Code): 
upon reaching age 21 or on written request shall be released to the 
juvenile five years after jurisdiction over the person has terminated 
under subdivision (a) of Section 826 of the Welfare and Institutions 
Code. Sealed records shall be destroyed upon court order five years 
after the records have been sealed under subdivision (d) of Section 
781 of the Welfare and Institutions Code. 
99 
 8 AB390
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
(3) Ward (Section 602 of the Welfare and Institutions Code): 
upon reaching age 38 under subdivision (a) of Section 826 of the 
Welfare and Institutions Code. Sealed records shall be destroyed 
upon court order when the subject of the record reaches the age 
of 38 under subdivision (d) of Section 781 of the Welfare and 
Institutions Code. 
(4) Traffic and some nontraffic misdemeanors and infractions 
(Section 601 of the Welfare and Institutions Code): upon reaching 
age 21 or five years after jurisdiction over the person has terminated 
under subdivision (c) of Section 826 of the Welfare and Institutions 
Code. May be microfilmed or photocopied. 
(5) Marijuana misdemeanor under subdivision (e) (b) of Section 
11357 of the Health and Safety Code in accordance with procedures 
specified in subdivision (a) of Section 11361.5 of the Health and 
Safety Code: upon reaching age 18 the records shall be destroyed. 
(h) Probate. 
(1) Conservatorship: 10 years after decree of termination. 
(2) Guardianship: 10 years after the age of 18. 
(3) Probate, including probated wills, except as otherwise 
specified: retain permanently. 
(i) Court records of the appellate division of the superior court: 
five years. 
(j) Other records. 
(1) Applications in forma pauperis: any time after the disposition 
of the underlying case. 
(2) Arrest warrant: same period as period for retention of the 
records in the underlying case category. 
(3) Bench warrant: same period as period for retention of the 
records in the underlying case category. 
(4) Bond: three years after exoneration and release. 
(5) Coroners inquest report: same period as period for retention 
of the records in the underlying case category; if no case, then 
permanent. 
(6) Court orders not associated with an underlying case, such 
as orders for destruction of court records for telephone taps, or to 
destroy drugs, and other miscellaneous court orders: three years. 
(7) Court reporter notes: 10 years after the notes have been taken 
in criminal and juvenile proceedings and five years after the notes 
have been taken in all other proceedings, except notes reporting 
proceedings in capital felony cases (murder with special 
99 
AB390 9 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
circumstances where the prosecution seeks the death penalty and 
the sentence is death), including notes reporting the preliminary 
hearing, which shall be retained permanently, unless the Supreme 
Court on request of the court clerk authorizes the destruction. 
( Electronic recordings made as the official record of the oral 
proceedings under the California Rules of Court: any time after 
final disposition of the case in infraction and misdemeanor 
proceedings, 10 years in all other criminal proceedings, and five 
years in all other proceedings. 
(9) Electronic recordings not made as the official record of the 
oral proceedings under the California Rules of Court: any time 
either before or after final disposition of the case. 
(10) Index, except as otherwise specified: retain permanently. 
(11) Index for cases alleging traffic violations: same period as 
period for retention of the records in the underlying case category. 
(12) Judgments within the jurisdiction of the superior court 
other than in a limited civil case, misdemeanor case, or infraction 
case: retain permanently. 
(13) Judgments in misdemeanor cases, infraction cases, and 
limited civil cases: same period as period for retention of the 
records in the underlying case category. 
(14) Minutes: same period as period for retention of the records 
in the underlying case category. 
(15) Naturalization index: retain permanently. 
(16) Ninety-day evaluation (under Section 1203.03 of the Penal 
Code): same period as period for retention of the records in the 
underlying case category, or period for completion or termination 
of probation, whichever is longer. 
(17) Register of actions or docket: same period as period for 
retention of the records in the underlying case category, but in no 
event less than 10 years for civil and small claims cases. 
(1 Search warrant: 10 years, except search warrants issued in 
connection with a capital felony case defined in paragraph (7), 
which shall be retained permanently. 
(k) Retention of the court records under this section shall be 
extended as follows: 
(1) By order of the court on its own motion, or on application 
of a party or an interested member of the public for good cause 
shown and on those terms as are just. A fee shall not be charged 
for making the application. 
99 
 10 AB390
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
(2) Upon application and order for renewal of the judgment to 
the extended time for enforcing the judgment. 
SEC. 5. Section 11014.5 of the Health and Safety Code is 
amended to read: 
11014.5. (a) Drug paraphernalia means all equipment, 
products, and materials of any kind which that are designed for 
use or marketed for use, in planting, propagating, cultivating, 
growing, harvesting, manufacturing, compounding, converting, 
producing, processing, preparing, testing, analyzing, packaging, 
repackaging, storing, containing, concealing, injecting, ingesting, 
inhaling, or otherwise introducing into the human body a controlled 
substance in violation of this division. It includes, but is not limited 
to: 
(1) Kits designed for use or marketed for use in planting, 
propagating, cultivating, growing, or harvesting of any species of 
plant which is a controlled substance or from which a controlled 
substance can be derived. 
(2) Kits designed for use or marketed for use in manufacturing, 
compounding, converting, producing, processing, or preparing 
controlled substances. 
(3) Isomerization devices designed for use or marketed for use 
in increasing the potency of any species of plant which is a 
controlled substance. 
(4) Testing equipment designed for use or marketed for use in 
identifying, or in analyzing the strength, effectiveness, or purity 
of controlled substances. 
(5) Scales and balances designed for use or marketed for use in 
weighing or measuring controlled substances. 
(6) Containers and other objects designed for use or marketed 
for use in storing or concealing controlled substances. 
(7) Hypodermic syringes, needles, and other objects designed 
for use or marketed for use in parenterally injecting controlled 
substances into the human body. 
( Objects designed for use or marketed for use in ingesting, 
inhaling, or otherwise introducing marijuana, cocaine, hashish, or 
hashish oil into the human body, such as: 
(A) Carburetion tubes and devices. 
(B) Smoking and carburetion masks. 
99 
AB390 11 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
(C) Roach clips, meaning objects used to hold burning material, 
such as a marijuana cigarette, that has become too small or too 
short to be held in the hand. 
(D) Miniature cocaine spoons, and cocaine vials. 
(E) Chamber pipes. 
(F) Carburetor pipes. 
(G) Electric pipes. 
(H) Air-driven pipes. 
(I) Chillums. 
(J) Bongs. 
(K) Ice pipes or chillers. 
(b) For the purposes of this section, the phrase marketed for 
use means advertising, distributing, offering for sale, displaying 
for sale, or selling in a manner which promotes the use of 
equipment, products, or materials with controlled substances. 
(c) In determining whether an object is drug paraphernalia, a 
court or other authority may consider, in addition to all other 
logically relevant factors, the following: 
(1) Statements by an owner or by anyone in control of the object 
concerning its use. 
(2) Instructions, oral or written, provided with the object 
concerning its use for ingesting, inhaling, or otherwise introducing 
a controlled substance into the human body. 
(3) Descriptive materials accompanying the object which explain 
or depict its use. 
(4) National and local advertising concerning its use. 
(5) The manner in which the object is displayed for sale. 
(6) Whether the owner, or anyone in control of the object, is a 
legitimate supplier of like or related items to the community, such 
as a licensed distributor or dealer of tobacco products. 
(7) Expert testimony concerning its use. 
(d) If any provision of this section or the application thereof to 
any person or circumstance is held invalid, it is the intent of the 
Legislature that the invalidity shall not affect other provisions or 
applications of the section which can be given effect without the 
invalid provision or application and to this end the provisions of 
this section are severable. 
SEC. 6. Section 11054 of the Health and Safety Code is 
amended to read: 
99 
 12 AB390
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
11054. (a) The controlled substances listed in this section are 
included in Schedule I. 
(b) Opiates. Unless specifically excepted or unless listed in 
another schedule, any of the following opiates, including their 
isomers, esters, ethers, salts, and salts of isomers, esters, and ethers 
whenever the existence of those isomers, esters, ethers, and salts 
is possible within the specific chemical designation: 
(1) Acetylmethadol. 
(2) Allylprodine. 
(3) Alphacetylmethadol (except levoalphacetylmethadol, also 
known as levo-alpha- acetylmethadol, levomethadyl acetate, or 
LAAM). 
(4) Alphameprodine. 
(5) Alphamethadol. 
(6) Benzethidine. 
(7) Betacetylmethadol. 
( Betameprodine. 
(9) Betamethadol. 
(10) Betaprodine. 
(11) Clonitazene. 
(12) Dextromoramide. 
(13) Diampromide. 
(14) Diethylthiambutene. 
(15) Difenoxin. 
(16) Dimenoxadol. 
(17) Dimepheptanol. 
(1 Dimethylthiambutene. 
(19) Dioxaphetyl butyrate. 
(20) Dipipanone. 
(21) Ethylmethylthiambutene. 
(22) Etonitazene. 
(23) Etoxeridine. 
(24) Furethidine. 
(25) Hydroxypethidine. 
(26) Ketobemidone. 
(27) Levomoramide. 
(2 Levophenacylmorphan. 
(29) Morpheridine. 
(30) Noracymethadol. 
(31) Norlevorphanol. 
99 
AB390 13 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
(32) Normethadone. 
(33) Norpipanone. 
(34) Phenadoxone. 
(35) Phenampromide. 
(36) Phenomorphan. 
(37) Phenoperidine. 
(3 Piritramide. 
(39) Proheptazine. 
(40) Properidine. 
(41) Propiram. 
(42) Racemoramide. 
(43) Tilidine. 
(44) Trimeperidine. 
(45) Any substance which contains any quantity of 
acetylfentanyl (N-[1-phenethyl-4-piperidinyl] acetanilide) or a 
derivative thereof. 
(46) Any substance which contains any quantity of the thiophene 
analog of acetylfentanyl (N-[1-[2-(2-thienyl)ethyl]-4-piperidinyl] 
acetanilide) or a derivative thereof. 
(47) 1-Methyl-4-Phenyl-4-Propionoxypiperidine (MPPP). 
(4 1-(2-Phenethyl)-4-Phenyl-4-Acetyloxypiperidine (PEPAP). 
(c) Opium derivatives. Unless specifically excepted or unless 
listed in another schedule, any of the following opium derivatives, 
its salts, isomers, and salts of isomers whenever the existence of 
those salts, isomers, and salts of isomers is possible within the 
specific chemical designation: 
(1) Acetorphine. 
(2) Acetyldihydrocodeine. 
(3) Benzylmorphine. 
(4) Codeine methylbromide. 
(5) Codeine-N-Oxide. 
(6) Cyprenorphine. 
(7) Desomorphine. 
( Dihydromorphine. 
(9) Drotebanol. 
(10) Etorphine (except hydrochloride salt). 
(11) Heroin. 
(12) Hydromorphinol. 
(13) Methyldesorphine. 
(14) Methyldihydromorphine. 
99 
 14 AB390
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
(15) Morphine methylbromide. 
(16) Morphine methylsulfonate. 
(17) Morphine-N-Oxide. 
(1 Myrophine. 
(19) Nicocodeine. 
(20) Nicomorphine. 
(21) Normorphine. 
(22) Pholcodine. 
(23) Thebacon. 
(d) Hallucinogenic substances. Unless specifically excepted or 
unless listed in another schedule, any material, compound, mixture, 
or preparation, which contains any quantity of the following 
hallucinogenic substances, or which contains any of its salts, 
isomers, and salts of isomers whenever the existence of those salts, 
isomers, and salts of isomers is possible within the specific 
chemical designation (for purposes of this subdivision only, the 
term isomer includes the optical, position, and geometric 
isomers): 
(1) 4-bromo-2,5-dimethoxy-amphetamineSome trade or other 
names: 4-bromo-2,5-dimethoxy-alpha-methylphenethylamine; 
4-bromo-2,5-DMA. 
(2) 2,5-dimethoxyamphetamineSome trade or other names: 
2,5-dimethoxy-alpha-methylphenethylamine; 2,5-DMA. 
(3) 4-methoxyamphetamineSome trade or other names: 
4-methoxy-alpha-methylphenethylamine, 
paramethoxyamphetamine, PMA. 
(4) 5-methoxy-3,4-methylenedioxy-amphetamine. 
(5) 4-methyl-2,5-dimethoxy-amphetamineSome trade or other 
names: 4-methyl-2,5-dimethoxy-alpha-methylphenethylamine; 
DOM; and STP. 
(6) 3,4-methylenedioxy amphetamine. 
(7) 3,4,5-trimethoxy amphetamine. 
( BufotenineSome trade or other names: 
3-(beta-dimethylaminoethyl)-5-hydroxyindole; 
3-(2-dimethylaminoethyl)-5 indolol; N,N-dimethylserolonin, 
5-hydroxy-N,N-dimethyltryptamine; mappine. 
(9) DiethyltryptamineSome trade or other names: 
N,N-Diethyltryptamine; DET. 
(10) DimethyltryptamineSome trade or other names: DMT. 
99 
AB390 15 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
(11) IbogaineSome trade or other names: 7-Ethyl-6,6beta, 
7,8,9,10,12,13-octahydro-2-methoxy-6,9-methano-5H-pyrido 
[1,2:1,2] azepino [5,4-b] indole; Tabernantheiboga. 
(12) Lysergic acid diethylamide. 
(13) Marijuana. 
(14) Mescaline. 
(15) PeyoteMeaning all parts of the plant presently classified 
botanically as Lophophora williamsii Lemaire, whether growing 
or not, the seeds thereof, any extract from any part of the plant, 
and every compound, manufacture, salts, derivative, mixture, or 
preparation of the plant, its seeds or extracts (interprets 21 U.S.C. 
Sec. 812(c), Schedule 1(c)(12)). 
(16) N-ethyl-3-piperidyl benzilate. 
(17) N-methyl-3-piperidyl benzilate. 
(1 Psilocybin. 
(19) Psilocyn. 
(20) Tetrahydrocannabinols Synthetic tetrahydrocannabinols 
not derived from cannabis plants. Synthetic equivalents of the 
substances contained in the plant, or in the resinous extractives of 
Cannabis, sp. and/or synthetic substances, derivatives, and their 
isomers with similar chemical structure and pharmacological 
activity such as the following: delta 1 cis or trans 
tetrahydrocannabinol, and their optical isomers; delta 6 cis or trans 
tetrahydrocannabinol, and their optical isomers; delta 3,4 cis or 
trans tetrahydrocannabinol, and its optical isomers. 
(Since nomenclature of these substances is not internationally 
standardized, compounds of these structures, regardless of 
numerical designation of atomic positions covered). 
(21) Ethylamine analog of phencyclidineSome trade or other 
names: N-ethyl-1-phenylcyclohexylamine, (1-phenylcyclohexyl) 
ethylamine, N-(1-phenylcyclohexyl) ethylamine, cyclohexamine, 
PCE. 
(22) Pyrrolidine analog of phencyclidineSome trade or other 
names: 1-(1-phenylcyclohexyl)-pyrrolidine, PCP, PHP. 
(23) Thiophene analog of phencyclidineSome trade or other 
names: 1-[1-(2 thienyl)-cyclohexyl]-piperidine, 2-thienyl analog 
of phencyclidine, TPCP, TCP. 
(e) Depressants. Unless specifically excepted or unless listed 
in another schedule, any material, compound, mixture, or 
preparation which contains any quantity of the following substances 
99 
 16 AB390
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
having a depressant effect on the central nervous system, including 
its salts, isomers, and salts of isomers whenever the existence of 
those salts, isomers, and salts of isomers is possible within the 
specific chemical designation: 
(1) Mecloqualone. 
(2) Methaqualone. 
(3) Gamma hydroxybutyric acid (also known by other names 
such as GHB; gamma hydroxy butyrate; 4-hydroxybutyrate; 
4-hydroxybutanoic acid; sodium oxybate; sodium oxybutyrate), 
including its immediate precursors, isomers, esters, ethers, salts, 
and salts of isomers, esters, and ethers, including, but not limited 
to, gammabutyrolactone, for which an application has not been 
approved under Section 505 of the Federal Food, Drug, and 
Cosmetic Act (21 U.S.C. Sec. 355). 
(f) Unless specifically excepted or unless listed in another 
schedule, any material, compound, mixture, or preparation which 
contains any quantity of the following substances having a 
stimulant effect on the central nervous system, including its 
isomers: 
(1) Cocaine base. 
(2) Fenethylline, including its salts. 
(3) N-Ethylamphetamine, including its salts. 
SEC. 7. Section 11357 of the Health and Safety Code is 
amended to read: 
11357. (a) Except as authorized by law, every person who 
possesses any concentrated cannabis shall be punished by 
imprisonment in the county jail for a period of not more than one 
year or by a fine of not more than five hundred dollars ($500), or 
by both such fine and imprisonment, or shall be punished by 
imprisonment in the state prison. 
(b) Except as authorized by law, every person who possesses 
not more than 28.5 grams of marijuana, other than concentrated 
cannabis, is guilty of a misdemeanor and shall be punished by a 
fine of not more than one hundred dollars ($100). Notwithstanding 
other provisions of law, if such person has been previously 
convicted three or more times of an offense described in this 
subdivision during the two-year period immediately preceding the 
date of commission of the violation to be charged, the previous 
convictions shall also be charged in the accusatory pleading and, 
if found to be true by the jury upon a jury trial or by the court upon 
99 
AB390 17 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
a court trial or if admitted by the person, the provisions of Sections 
1000.1 and 1000.2 of the Penal Code shall be applicable to him, 
and the court shall divert and refer him for education, treatment, 
or rehabilitation, without a court hearing or determination or the 
concurrence of the district attorney, to an appropriate community 
program which will accept him. If the person is so diverted and 
referred he shall not be subject to the fine specified in this 
subdivision. If no community program will accept him, the person 
shall be subject to the fine specified in this subdivision. In any 
case in which a person is arrested for a violation of this subdivision 
and does not demand to be taken before a magistrate, such person 
shall be released by the arresting officer upon presentation of 
satisfactory evidence of identity and giving his written promise to 
appear in court, as provided in Section 853.6 of the Penal Code, 
and shall not be subjected to booking. 
(c) Except as authorized by law, every person who possesses 
more than 28.5 grams of marijuana, other than concentrated 
cannabis, shall be punished by imprisonment in the county jail for 
a period of not more than six months or by a fine of not more than 
five hundred dollars ($500), or by both such fine and imprisonment. 
(d) 
11357. (a) Except as authorized by law, every person 18 years 
of age or over who possesses not more than 28.5 grams of 
marijuana, other than or concentrated cannabis, upon the grounds 
of, or within, any school providing instruction in kindergarten or 
any of grades 1 through 12 during hours the school is open for 
classes or school-related programs is guilty of a misdemeanor and 
shall be punished by a fine of not more than five hundred dollars 
($500), or by imprisonment in the county jail for a period of not 
more than 10 days, or both. 
(e) 
(b) Except as authorized by law, every person under the age of 
18 who possesses not more than 28.5 grams of marijuana, other 
than or concentrated cannabis, upon the grounds of, or within, any 
school providing instruction in kindergarten or any of grades 1 
through 12 during hours the school is open for classes or 
school-related programs is guilty of a misdemeanor and shall be 
subject to the following dispositions: 
(1) A fine of not more than two hundred fifty dollars ($250), 
upon a finding that a first offense has been committed. 
99 
 18 AB390
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
(2) A fine of not more than five hundred dollars ($500), or 
commitment to a juvenile hall, ranch, camp, forestry camp, or 
secure juvenile home for a period of not more than 10 days, or 
both, upon a finding that a second or subsequent offense has been 
committed. 
SEC. 8. Section 11358 of the Health and Safety Code is 
repealed. 
11358. Every person who plants, cultivates, harvests, dries, or 
processes any marijuana or any part thereof, except as otherwise 
provided by law, shall be punished by imprisonment in the state 
prison. 
SEC. 9. Section 11359 of the Health and Safety Code is 
repealed. 
11359. Every person who possesses for sale any marijuana, 
except as otherwise provided by law, shall be punished by 
imprisonment in the state prison. 
SEC. 10. Section 11360 of the Health and Safety Code is 
repealed. 
11360. (a) Except as otherwise provided by this section or as 
authorized by law, every person who transports, imports into this 
state, sells, furnishes, administers, or gives away, or offers to 
transport, import into this state, sell, furnish, administer, or give 
away, or attempts to import into this state or transport any 
marijuana shall be punished by imprisonment in the state prison 
for a period of two, three or four years. 
(b) Except as authorized by law, every person who gives away, 
offers to give away, transports, offers to transport, or attempts to 
transport not more than 28.5 grams of marijuana, other than 
concentrated cannabis, is guilty of a misdemeanor and shall be 
punished by a fine of not more than one hundred dollars ($100). 
In any case in which a person is arrested for a violation of this 
subdivision and does not demand to be taken before a magistrate, 
such person shall be released by the arresting officer upon 
presentation of satisfactory evidence of identity and giving his 
written promise to appear in court, as provided in Section 853.6 
of the Penal Code, and shall not be subjected to booking. 
SEC. 11. Section 11361 of the Health and Safety Code is 
repealed. 
11361. (a) Every person 18 years of age or over who hires, 
employs, or uses a minor in unlawfully transporting, carrying, 
99 
AB390 19 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26  
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
selling, giving away, preparing for sale, or peddling any marijuana, 
who unlawfully sells, or offers to sell, any marijuana to a minor, 
or who furnishes, administers, or gives, or offers to furnish, 
administer, or give any marijuana to a minor under 14 years of 
age, or who induces a minor to use marijuana in violation of law 
shall be punished by imprisonment in the state prison for a period 
of three, five, or seven years. 
(b) Every person 18 years of age or over who furnishes, 
administers, or gives, or offers to furnish, administer, or give, any 
marijuana to a minor 14 years of age or older shall be punished 
by imprisonment in the state prison for a period of three, four, or 
five years. 
SEC. 12. Section 11364.5 of the Health and Safety Code is 
amended to read: 
11364.5. (a) Except as authorized by law, no person shall 
maintain or operate any place of business in which drug 
paraphernalia is kept, displayed or offered in any manner, sold, 
furnished, transferred or given away unless such drug paraphernalia 
is completely and wholly kept, displayed or offered within a 
separate room or enclosure to which persons under the age of 18 
years not accompanied by a parent or legal guardian are excluded. 
Each entrance to such a room or enclosure shall be signposted in 
reasonably visible and legible words to the effect that drug 
paraphernalia is kept, displayed or offered in such room or 
enclosure and that minors, unless accompanied by a parent or legal 
guardian, are excluded. 
(b) Except as authorized by law, no owner, manager, proprietor 
or other person in charge of any room or enclosure, within any 
place of business, in which drug paraphernalia is kept, displayed 
or offered in any manner, sold, furnished, transferred or given 
away shall permit or allow any person under the age of 18 years 
to enter, be in, remain in or visit such room or enclosure unless 
such minor person is accompanied by one of his or her parents or 
by his or her legal guardian. 
(c) Unless authorized by law, no person under the age of 18 
years shall enter, be in, remain in or visit any room or enclosure 
in any place of business in which drug paraphernalia is kept, 
displayed or offered in any manner, sold, furnished, transferred or 
given away unless accompanied by one of his or her parents or by 
his or her legal guardian. 
99 
 20 AB390
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
(d) As used in this section, drug paraphernalia means all 
equipment, products, and materials of any kind which are intended 
for use or designed for use, in planting, propagating, cultivating, 
growing, harvesting, manufacturing, compounding, converting, 
producing, processing, preparing, testing, analyzing, packaging, 
repackaging, storing, containing, concealing, injecting, ingesting, 
inhaling, or otherwise introducing into the human body a controlled 
substance. Drug paraphernalia includes, but is not limited to, all 
of the following: 
(1) Kits intended for use or designed for use in planting, 
propagating, cultivating, growing or harvesting of any species of 
plant which is a controlled substance or from which a controlled 
substance can be derived. 
(2) Kits intended for use or designed for use in manufacturing, 
compounding, converting, producing, processing, or preparing 
controlled substances. 
(3) Isomerization devices intended for use or designed for use 
in increasing the potency of any species of plant which is a 
controlled substance. 
(4) Testing equipment intended for use or designed for use in 
identifying, or in analyzing the strength, effectiveness or purity of 
controlled substances. 
(5) Scales and balances intended for use or designed for use in 
weighing or measuring controlled substances. 
(6) Diluents and adulterants, such as quinine hydrochloride, 
mannitol, mannite, dextrose, and lactose, intended for use or 
designed for use in cutting controlled substances. 
(7) Separation gins and sifters intended for use or designed for 
use in removing twigs and seeds from, or in otherwise cleaning or 
refining, marijuana. 
( 
(7) Blenders, bowls, containers, spoons, and mixing devices 
intended for use or designed for use in compounding controlled 
substances. 
(9) 
( Capsules, balloons, envelopes, and other containers intended 
for use or designed for use in packaging small quantities of 
controlled substances. 
(10) 
99 
AB390 21 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
(9) Containers and other objects intended for use or designed 
for use in storing or concealing controlled substances. 
(11) 
(10) Hypodermic syringes, needles, and other objects intended 
for use or designed for use in parenterally injecting controlled 
substances into the human body. 
(12) 
(11) Objects intended for use or designed for use in ingesting, 
inhaling, or otherwise introducing marijuana, cocaine, hashish, or 
hashish oil into the human body, such as the following: 
(A) Metal, wooden, acrylic, glass, stone, plastic, or ceramic 
pipes with or without screens, permanent screens, hashish heads, 
or punctured metal bowls. 
(B) Water pipes. 
(C) Carburetion tubes and devices. 
(D) Smoking and carburetion masks. 
(E) Roach clips, meaning objects used to hold burning material, 
such as a marijuana cigarette that has become too small or too 
short to be held in the hand. 
(F) Miniature cocaine spoons, and cocaine vials. 
(G) Chamber pipes. 
(H) Carburetor pipes. 
(I) Electric pipes. 
(J) Air-driven pipes. 
(K) Chillums. 
(L) Bongs. 
(M) Ice pipes or chillers. 
(e) In determining whether an object is drug paraphernalia, a 
court or other authority may consider, in addition to all other 
logically relevant factors, the following: 
(1) Statements by an owner or by anyone in control of the object 
concerning its use. 
(2) Prior convictions, if any, of an owner, or of anyone in control 
of the object, under any state or federal law relating to any 
controlled substance. 
(3) Direct or circumstantial evidence of the intent of an owner, 
or of anyone in control of the object, to deliver it to persons whom 
he or she knows, or should reasonably know, intend to use the 
object to facilitate a violation of this section. The innocence of an 
owner, or of anyone in control of the object, as to a direct violation 
99 
 22 AB390
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
of this section shall not prevent a finding that the object is intended 
for use, or designed for use, as drug paraphernalia. 
(4) Instructions, oral or written, provided with the object 
concerning its use. 
(5) Descriptive materials, accompanying the object which 
explain or depict its use. 
(6) National and local advertising concerning its use. 
(7) The manner in which the object is displayed for sale. 
( Whether the owner, or anyone in control of the object, is a 
legitimate supplier of like or related items to the community, such 
as a licensed distributor or dealer of tobacco or marijuana products. 
(9) The existence and scope of legitimate uses for the object in 
the community. 
(10) Expert testimony concerning its use. 
(f) This section shall not apply to any of the following: 
(1) Any pharmacist or other authorized person who sells or 
furnishes drug paraphernalia described in paragraph (11) of 
subdivision (d) upon the prescription of a physician, dentist, 
podiatrist or veterinarian. 
(2) Any physician, dentist, podiatrist or veterinarian who 
furnishes or prescribes drug paraphernalia described in paragraph 
(11) of subdivision (d) to his or her patients. 
(3) Any manufacturer, wholesaler or retailer licensed by the 
California State Board of Pharmacy to sell or transfer drug 
paraphernalia described in paragraph (11) of subdivision (d). 
(g) Notwithstanding any other provision of law, including 
Section 11374, violation of this section shall not constitute a 
criminal offense, but operation of a business in violation of the 
provisions of this section shall be grounds for revocation or 
nonrenewal of any license, permit, or other entitlement previously 
issued by a city, county, or city and county for the privilege of 
engaging in such business and shall be grounds for denial of any 
future license, permit, or other entitlement authorizing the conduct 
of such business or any other business, if the business includes the 
sale of drug paraphernalia. 
SEC. 13. Section 11370 of the Health and Safety Code is 
amended to read: 
11370. (a) Any person convicted of violating Section 11350, 
11351, 11351.5, 11352, 11353, 11355, 11357, 11359, 11360, 
11361, 11363, 11366, or 11368, or of committing any offense 
99 
AB390 23 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
referred to in those sections, shall not, in any case, be granted 
probation by the trial court or have the execution of the sentence 
imposed upon him or her suspended by the court, if he or she has 
been previously convicted of any offense described in subdivision 
(c). 
(b) Any person who was 18 years of age or over at the time of 
the commission of the offense and is convicted for the first time 
of selling, furnishing, administering, or giving a controlled 
substance which is (1) specified in subdivision (b), (c), (e), or 
paragraph (1) of subdivision (f) of Section 11054, specified in 
paragraph (14), (15), or (20) of subdivision (d) of Section 11054, 
or specified in subdivision (b) or (c) of Section 11055, or (2) which 
is a narcotic drug classified in Schedule III, IV, or V, to a minor 
or inducing a minor to use such a controlled substance in violation 
of law shall not, in any case, be granted probation by the trial court 
or have the execution of the sentence imposed upon him or her 
suspended by the court. 
(c) Any previous conviction of any of the following offenses, 
or of an offense under the laws of another state or of the United 
States which, if committed in this state, would have been 
punishable as such an offense, shall render a person ineligible for 
probation or suspension of sentence pursuant to subdivision (a) of 
this section: 
(1) Any felony offense described in this division involving a 
controlled substance specified in subdivision (b), (c), (e), or 
paragraph (1) of subdivision (f) of Section 11054, specified in 
paragraph (13), (14), (15), or (20) of subdivision (d) of Section 
11054, or specified in subdivision (b) or (c) of Section 11055. 
(2) Any felony offense described in this division involving a 
narcotic drug classified in Schedule III, IV, or V. 
(d) The existence of any previous conviction or fact which would 
make a person ineligible for suspension of sentence or probation 
under this section shall be alleged in the information or indictment, 
and either admitted by the defendant in open court, or found to be 
true by the jury trying the issue of guilt or by the court where guilt 
is established by a plea of guilty or nolo contendere or by trial by 
the court sitting without a jury. 
SEC. 14. Section 11470 of the Health and Safety Code is 
amended to read: 
11470. The following are subject to forfeiture: 
99 
 24 AB390
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
(a) All controlled substances which have been manufactured, 
distributed, dispensed, or acquired in violation of this division. 
(b) All raw materials, products, and equipment of any kind 
which are used, or intended for use, in manufacturing, 
compounding, processing, delivering, importing, or exporting any 
controlled substance in violation of this division. 
(c) All property except real property or a boat, airplane, or any 
vehicle which is used, or intended for use, as a container for 
property described in subdivision (a) or (b). 
(d) All books, records, and research products and materials, 
including formulas, microfilm, tapes, and data which are used, or 
intended for use, in violation of this division. 
(e) The interest of any registered owner of a boat, airplane, or 
any vehicle other than an implement of husbandry, as defined in 
Section 36000 of the Vehicle Code, which has been used as an 
instrument to facilitate the manufacture of, or possession for sale 
or sale of 14.25 grams or more of heroin or cocaine base as 
specified in paragraph (1) of subdivision (f) of Section 11054, or 
a substance containing 14.25 grams or more of heroin or cocaine 
base as specified in paragraph (1) of subdivision (f) of Section 
11054, or 14.25 grams or more of a substance containing heroin 
or cocaine base as specified in paragraph (1) of subdivision (f) of 
Section 11054, or 28.5 grams or more of Schedule I controlled 
substances except marijuana, peyote, or psilocybin; 10 pounds dry 
weight or more of marijuana, peyote, or psilocybin; or 28.5 grams 
or more of cocaine, as specified in paragraph (6) of subdivision 
(b) of Section 11055, or methamphetamine; or a substance 
containing 28.5 grams or more of cocaine, as specified in paragraph 
(6) of subdivision (b) of Section 11055, or methamphetamine; or 
57 grams or more of a substance containing cocaine, as specified 
in paragraph (6) of subdivision (b) of Section 11055, or 
methamphetamine; or 28.5 grams or more of Schedule II controlled 
substances. No interest in a vehicle which may be lawfully driven 
on the highway with a class C, class M1, or class M2 license, as 
prescribed in Section 12804 of the Vehicle Code, may be forfeited 
under this subdivision if there is a community property interest in 
the vehicle by a person other than the defendant and the vehicle 
is the sole class C, class M1, or class M2 vehicle available to the 
defendants immediate family. 
99 
AB390 25 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
(f) All moneys, negotiable instruments, securities, or other things 
of value furnished or intended to be furnished by any person in 
exchange for a controlled substance, all proceeds traceable to such 
an exchange, and all moneys, negotiable instruments, or securities 
used or intended to be used to facilitate any violation of Section 
11351, 11351.5, 11352, 11355, 11359, 11360, 11378, 11378.5, 
11379, 11379.5, 11379.6, 11380, 11382, or 11383 of this code, or 
Section 182 of the Penal Code, or a felony violation of Section 
11366.8 of this code, insofar as the offense involves manufacture, 
sale, possession for sale, offer for sale, or offer to manufacture, or 
conspiracy to commit at least one of those offenses, if the 
exchange, violation, or other conduct which is the basis for the 
forfeiture occurred within five years of the seizure of the property, 
or the filing of a petition under this chapter, or the issuance of an 
order of forfeiture of the property, whichever comes first. 
(g) The real property of any property owner who is convicted 
of violating Section 11366, 11366.5, or 11366.6 with respect to 
that property. However, property which is used as a family 
residence or for other lawful purposes, or which is owned by two 
or more persons, one of whom had no knowledge of its unlawful 
use, shall not be subject to forfeiture. 
(h) Subject to the requirements of Section 11488.5 and except 
as further limited by this subdivision to protect innocent parties 
who claim a property interest acquired from a defendant, all right, 
title, and interest in any personal property described in this section 
shall vest in the state upon commission of the act giving rise to 
forfeiture under this chapter, if the state or local governmental 
entity proves a violation of Section 11351, 11351.5, 11352, 11355, 
11359, 11360, 11378, 11378.5, 11379, 11379.5, 11379.6, 11380, 
11382, or 11383 of this code, or Section 182 of the Penal Code, 
or a felony violation of Section 11366.8 of this code, insofar as 
the offense involves the manufacture, sale, possession for sale, 
offer for sale, offer to manufacture, or conspiracy to commit at 
least one of those offenses, in accordance with the burden of proof 
set forth in paragraph (1) of subdivision (i) of Section 11488.4 or, 
in the case of cash or negotiable instruments in excess of 
twenty-five thousand dollars ($25,000), paragraph (4) of 
subdivision (i) of Section 11488.4. 
The operation of the special vesting rule established by this 
subdivision shall be limited to circumstances where its application 
99 
 26 AB390
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
will not defeat the claim of any person, including a bona fide 
purchaser or encumbrancer who, pursuant to Section 11488.5, 
11488.6, or 11489, claims an interest in the property seized, 
notwithstanding that the interest in the property being claimed was 
acquired from a defendant whose property interest would otherwise 
have been subject to divestment pursuant to this subdivision. 
SEC. 15. Section 11479 of the Health and Safety Code is 
amended to read: 
11479. Notwithstanding Sections 11473 and 11473.5, at any 
time after seizure by a law enforcement agency of a suspected 
controlled substance, that amount in excess of 10 pounds in gross 
weight may be destroyed without a court order by the chief of the 
law enforcement agency or a designated subordinate. Destruction 
shall not take place pursuant to this section until all of the following 
requirements are satisfied: 
(a) At least five random and representative samples have been 
taken, for evidentiary purposes, from the total amount of suspected 
controlled substances to be destroyed. These samples shall be in 
addition to the 10 pounds required above. When the suspected 
controlled substance consists of growing or harvested marijuana 
plants, at least one 10 pound sample (which may include stalks, 
branches, or leaves) and five representative samples consisting of 
leaves or buds shall be retained for evidentiary purposes from the 
total amount of suspected controlled substances to be destroyed. 
(b) Photographs have been taken which reasonably demonstrate 
the total amount of the suspected controlled substance to be 
destroyed. 
(c) The gross weight of the suspected controlled substance has 
been determined, either by actually weighing the suspected 
controlled substance or by estimating that weight after dimensional 
measurement of the total suspected controlled substance. 
(d) The chief of the law enforcement agency has determined 
that it is not reasonably possible to preserve the suspected 
controlled substance in place, or to remove the suspected controlled 
substance to another location. In making this determination, the 
difficulty of transporting and storing the suspected controlled 
substance to another site and the storage facilities may be taken 
into consideration. 
Subsequent to any destruction of a suspected controlled substance 
pursuant to this section, an affidavit shall be filed within 30 days 
99 
AB390 27 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
in the court which has jurisdiction over any pending criminal 
proceedings pertaining to that suspected controlled substance, 
reciting the applicable information required by subdivisions (a), 
(b), (c), and (d) together with information establishing the location 
of the suspected controlled substance, and specifying the date and 
time of the destruction. In the event that there are no criminal 
proceedings pending which pertain to that suspected controlled 
substance, the affidavit may be filed in any court within the county 
which would have jurisdiction over a person against whom those 
criminal charges might be filed. 
SEC. 16. Section 11485 of the Health and Safety Code is 
repealed. 
11485. Any peace officer of this state who, incident to a search 
under a search warrant issued for a violation of Section 11358 with 
respect to which no prosecution of a defendant results, seizes 
personal property suspected of being used in the planting, 
cultivation, harvesting, drying, processing, or transporting of 
marijuana, shall, if the seized personal property is not being held 
for evidence or destroyed as contraband, and if the owner of the 
property is unknown or has not claimed the property, provide 
notice regarding the seizure and manner of reclamation of the 
property to any owner or tenant of real property on which the 
property was seized. In addition, this notice shall be posted at the 
location of seizure and shall be published at least once in a 
newspaper of general circulation in the county in which the 
property was seized. If, after 90 days following the first publication 
of the notice, no owner appears and proves his or her ownership, 
the seized personal property shall be deemed to be abandoned and 
may be disposed of by sale to the public at public auction as set 
forth in Article 1 (commencing with Section 2080) of Chapter 4 
of Title 6 of Part 4 of Division 3 of the Civil Code, or may be 
disposed of by transfer to a government agency or community 
service organization. Any profit from the sale or transfer of the 
property shall be expended for investigative services with respect 
to crimes involving marijuana. 
SEC. 17. Section 11488 of the Health and Safety Code is 
amended to read: 
11488. (a) Any peace officer of this state, subsequent to 
making or attempting to make an arrest for a violation of Section 
11351, 11351.5, 11352, 11355, 11359, 11360, 11378, 11378.5, 
99 
 28 AB390
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
11379, 11379.5, 11379.6, or 11382 of this code, or Section 182 of 
the Penal Code insofar as the offense involves manufacture, sale, 
purchase for the purpose of sale, possession for sale or offer to 
manufacture or sell, or conspiracy to commit one of those offenses, 
may seize any item subject to forfeiture under subdivisions (a) to 
(f), inclusive, of Section 11470. The peace officer shall also notify 
the Franchise Tax Board of a seizure where there is reasonable 
cause to believe that the value of the seized property exceeds five 
thousand dollars ($5,000). 
(b) Receipts for property seized pursuant to this section shall 
be delivered to any person out of whose possession such property 
was seized, in accordance with Section 1412 of the Penal Code. 
In the event property seized was not seized out of anyones 
possession, receipt for the property shall be delivered to the 
individual in possession of the premises at which the property was 
seized. 
(c) There shall be a presumption affecting the burden of proof 
that the person to whom a receipt for property was issued is the 
owner thereof. This presumption may, however, be rebutted at the 
forfeiture hearing specified in Section 11488.5. 
SEC. 18. Section 11532 of the Health and Safety Code is 
amended to read: 
11532. (a) It is unlawful for any person to loiter in any public 
place in a manner and under circumstances manifesting the purpose 
and with the intent to commit an offense specified in Chapter 6 
(commencing with Section 11350) and Chapter 6.5 (commencing 
with Section 11400). 
(b) Among circumstances that may be considered in determining 
whether a person has the requisite intent to engage in drug-related 
activity are that the person: 
(1) Acts as a look-out. 
(2) Transfers small objects or packages for currency in a furtive 
fashion. 
(3) Tries to conceal himself or herself or any object that 
reasonably could be involved in an unlawful drug-related activity. 
(4) Uses signals or language indicative of summoning purchasers 
of illegal drugs. 
(5) Repeatedly beckons to, stops, attempts to stop, or engages 
in conversations with passersby, whether on foot or in a motor 
vehicle, indicative of summoning purchasers of illegal drugs. 
99 
AB390 29 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
(6) Repeatedly passes to or receives from passersby, whether 
on foot or in a motor vehicle, money or small objects. 
(7) Is under the influence of a controlled substance or possesses 
narcotic or drug paraphernalia. For the purposes of this paragraph, 
narcotic or drug paraphernalia means any device, contrivance, 
instrument, or apparatus designed or marketed for the use of 
smoking, injecting, ingesting, or consuming marijuana, hashish, 
PCP, or any controlled substance, including, but not limited to, 
roach clips, cigarette papers, and rollers designed or marketed for 
use in smoking a controlled substance. 
( Has been convicted in any court within this state, within 
five years prior to the arrest under this chapter, of any violation 
involving the use, possession, or sale of any of the substances 
referred to in Chapter 6 (commencing with Section 11350) or 
Chapter 6.5 (commencing with Section 11400), or has been 
convicted of any violation of those provisions or substantially 
similar laws of any political subdivision of this state or of any 
other state. 
(9) Is currently subject to any order prohibiting his or her 
presence in any high drug activity geographic area. 
(10) Has engaged, within six months prior to the date of arrest 
under this section, in any behavior described in this subdivision, 
with the exception of paragraph (, or in any other behavior 
indicative of illegal drug-related activity. 
(c) The list of circumstances set forth in subdivision (b) is not 
exclusive. The circumstances set forth in subdivision (b) should 
be considered particularly salient if they occur in an area that is 
known for unlawful drug use and trafficking, or if they occur on 
or in premises that have been reported to law enforcement as a 
place suspected of unlawful drug activity. Any other relevant 
circumstances may be considered in determining whether a person 
has the requisite intent. Moreover, no one circumstance or 
combination of circumstances is in itself determinative of intent. 
Intent must be determined based on an evaluation of the particular 
circumstances of each case. 
SEC. 19. Section 11703 of the Health and Safety Code is 
amended to read: 
11703. As used in this division: 
(a) Marketing of illegal controlled substances means the 
possession for sale, sale, or distribution of a specified illegal 
99 
 30 AB390
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
controlled substance, and shall include all aspects of making such 
a controlled substance available, including, but not limited to, its 
manufacture. 
(b) Individual user of an illegal controlled substance means 
the individual whose use of a specified illegal controlled substance 
is the basis of an action brought under this division. 
(c) Level 1 offense means the possession for sale of less than 
four ounces or the sale or furnishing of less than one ounce of a 
specified illegal controlled substance, or the cultivation of at least 
25 plants but less than 50 plants, the furnishing of more than 28.5 
grams, or the possession for sale or sale of up to four pounds, of 
marijuana. 
(d) Level 2 offense means the possession for sale of four 
ounces or more but less than eight ounces of, or the sale or 
furnishing of one ounce or more but less than two ounces of, a 
specified illegal controlled substance, or the cultivation of at least 
50 but less than 75 plants, the possession for sale of four pounds 
or more but less than eight pounds, or the sale or furnishing of 
more than one pound but less than five pounds, of marijuana. 
(e) Level 3 offense means the possession for sale of eight 
ounces or more but less than 16 ounces of, or the sale or furnishing 
of two ounces or more but less than four ounces of, a specified 
illegal controlled substance, or the cultivation of at least 75 but 
less than 100 plants, the possession for sale of eight pounds or 
more but less than 16 pounds, or the sale or furnishing of more 
than five pounds but less than 10 pounds, of marijuana. 
(f) Level 4 offense means the possession for sale of 16 ounces 
or more of, or the sale or furnishing of four ounces or more of, a 
specified illegal controlled substance, or the cultivation of 100 
plants or more of, the possession for sale of 16 pounds of, or the 
sale or furnishing of more than 10 pounds of, marijuana. 
(g) Participate in the marketing of illegal controlled substances 
means to transport, import into this state, sell, possess with intent 
to sell, furnish, administer, or give away, or offer to transport, 
import into this state, sell, furnish, administer, or give away a 
specified illegal controlled substance. Participate in the marketing 
of illegal controlled substances shall include the manufacturing 
of an illegal controlled substance, but shall not include the purchase 
or receipt of an illegal controlled substance for personal use only. 
99 
AB390 31 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
(h) Person means an individual, governmental entity, 
corporation, firm, trust, partnership, or incorporated or 
unincorporated association, existing under or authorized by the 
laws of this state, another state, or a foreign country. 
(i) Period of illegal use means, in relation to the individual 
user of an illegal controlled substance, the time of the individuals 
first illegal use of an illegal controlled substance to the accrual of 
the cause of action. 
(j) Place of illegal activity means, in relation to the individual 
user of an illegal controlled substance, each county in which the 
individual illegally possesses or uses an illegal controlled substance 
during the period of the individuals use of an illegal controlled 
substance. 
(k) Place of participation means, in relation to a defendant in 
an action brought under this division, each county in which the 
person participates in the marketing of illegal controlled substances 
during the period of the persons participation in the marketing of 
illegal controlled substances. 
(l) Specified illegal controlled substance means cocaine, 
phencyclidine, heroin, or methamphetamine and any other illegal 
controlled substance the manufacture, cultivation, importation into 
this state, transportation, possession for sale, sale, furnishing, 
administering, or giving away of which is a violation of Section 
11351, 11351.5, 11352, 11358, 11359, 11360, 11378.5, 11379.5, 
or 11383. 
SEC. 20. Section 11705 of the Health and Safety Code is 
amended to read: 
11705. (a) Any one or more of the following persons may 
bring an action for damages caused by an individuals use of an 
illegal controlled substance: 
(1) A parent, legal guardian, child, spouse, or sibling of the 
individual controlled substance user. 
(2) An individual who was exposed to an illegal controlled 
substance in utero. 
(3) An employer of the individual user of an illegal controlled 
substance. 
(4) A medical facility, insurer, employer, or other 
nongovernmental entity that funds a drug treatment program or 
employee assistance program for the individual user of an illegal 
controlled substance or that otherwise expended money on behalf 
99 
 32 AB390
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
of the individual user of an illegal controlled substance. No public 
agency other than a public agency medical facility shall have a 
cause of action under this division. 
(5) A person injured as a result of the willful, reckless, or 
negligent actions of an individual user of an illegal controlled 
substance. 
(b) A person entitled to bring an action under this section may 
seek damages from one or more of the following: 
(1) A person who sold, administered, or furnished an illegal 
controlled substance to the individual user of the illegal controlled 
substance. 
(2) A person who knowingly participated in the marketing of 
illegal controlled substances, if all of the following apply: 
(A) The place of illegal activity by the individual user of an 
illegal controlled substance is within the city, city and county, or 
unincorporated area of the county in which the defendants place 
of participation is situated. 
(B) The defendants participation in the marketing of illegal 
controlled substances was connected with the same type of 
specified illegal controlled substance used by the individual user 
of an illegal controlled substance, and the defendant has been 
convicted of an offense for that type of specified illegal controlled 
substance. 
(C) The defendant participated in the marketing of illegal 
controlled substances at any time during the period the individual 
user of an illegal controlled substance illegally used the controlled 
substance. 
(D) The underlying offense for the conviction of the specified 
illegal controlled substance occurred in the same county as the 
individual users place of use. 
(c) As used in subdivision (b), knowingly knowingly 
participated in the marketing of illegal controlled substances 
means a conviction for transporting, importing into this state, 
selling, possessing with intent to sell, furnishing, administering, 
or giving away, or offering to transport, import into this state, sell, 
furnish, administer, or give away a specified illegal controlled 
substance or a quantity of marijuana specified in subdivision (e), 
(f), (g), or (h) (c), (d), (e), or (f) of Section 11703, which are 
separate in time. 
99 
AB390 33 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
(d) A person entitled to bring an action under this section may 
recover all of the following damages: 
(1) Economic damages, including, but not limited to, the cost 
of treatment and rehabilitation, medical expenses, loss of economic 
or educational potential, loss of productivity, absenteeism, support 
expenses, accidents or injury, and any other pecuniary loss 
proximately caused by the use of an illegal controlled substance. 
(2) Noneconomic damages, including, but not limited to, 
physical and emotional pain, suffering, physical impairment, 
emotional distress, medical anguish, disfigurement, loss of 
enjoyment, loss of companionship, services and consortium, and 
other nonpecuniary losses proximately caused by an individuals 
use of an illegal controlled substance. 
(3) Exemplary damages. 
(4) Reasonable attorney fees. 
(5) Costs of suit, including, but not limited to, reasonable 
expenses for expert testimony. 
SEC. 21. Division 10.3 (commencing with Section 11720) is 
added to the Health and Safety Code, to read: 
DIVISION 10.3. MARIJUANA 
11720. For purposes of this division, marijuana means all 
parts of the plant Cannabis sativa L., whether growing or not; the 
seeds thereof; the resin extracted from any part of the plant; 
concentrated cannabis; and every compound, manufacture, salt, 
derivative, mixture, or preparation of the plant, its seeds or resin. 
It does not include the mature stalks of the plant, fiber produced 
from the stalks, oil or cake made from the seeds of the plant, any 
other compound, manufacture, salt, derivative, mixture, or 
preparation of the mature stalks (except the resin extracted 
therefrom), fiber, oil, or cake, or the sterilized seed of the plant 
that is incapable of germination. 
11721. It is lawful and not a violation of California law for a 
person 21 years of age or older to possess or transport marijuana. 
11722. (a) It is lawful and not a violation of California law to 
sell marijuana to a person 21 years of age or older as provided in 
Chapter 14.5 (commencing with Section 25400) of Division 9 of 
the Business and Professions Code. Any sale of marijuana by a 
person not licensed as provided therein after the date determined 
99 
 34 AB390
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
by Section 25406 of the Business and Professions Code is a 
violation of this division. 
(b) Until the date specified by subdivision (a), it is lawful and 
not a violation of California law to sell marijuana to a person 21 
years of age or older. 
11723. (a) It is lawful and not a violation of California law 
for a person 21 years of age or older to smoke or ingest marijuana 
in ones home, or in any private residence, or upon the grounds of 
that home or residence not visible from any public place or 
neighboring property, with the consent of a resident 21 years of 
age or older. 
(b) It is an infraction to smoke or ingest marijuana in a public 
place. 
11724. (a) It is lawful and not a violation of California law, 
except as provided in subdivision (f) of Section 647 of the Penal 
Code, or in Section 11729, for a person 21 years of age or older 
to be under the influence of marijuana. 
11725. It is unlawful for a person not licensed pursuant to 
Chapter 14.5 (commencing with Section 25400) of Division 9 of 
the Business and Professions Code to cultivate marijuana, except 
in compliance with the following requirements: 
(a) Marijuana may be cultivated only by persons 21 years of 
age or older. 
(b) Marijuana may be cultivated only in a location in the home 
or yard in which the marijuana is not visible from any public place. 
For purposes of this paragraph, public place does not include 
air space, or any place from which a viewer would violate the 
cultivators legitimate expectation of privacy. 
(c) Each person 21 years of age or older may have in cultivation 
no more than 10 mature plants at any given time. 
(d) A licensed nursery may cultivate seedlings for sale to persons 
21 years of age or older, but shall destroy any seedling if it has not 
been purchased by a consumer before it reaches maturity. 
(e) Aside from the sale of seedlings by a licensed nursery, 
marijuana cultivated pursuant to this section may not be sold. 
(f) The presence of persons younger than 21 years of age in a 
household does not affect the lawfulness of the cultivation of 
marijuana under this division. 
11726. (a) Unlawful cultivation of marijuana is an infraction, 
punishable by a fine of up to one hundred dollars ($100). 
99 
AB390 35 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
(b) Providing or selling marijuana to, or purchasing or 
cultivating marijuana for a person under 21 years of age is an 
infraction, punishable by a fine of up to one hundred dollars ($100). 
However, this division is not intended to preclude prosecution 
under Section 272 of the Penal Code, or any similar provision, 
where appropriate. 
(c) Possession or use of marijuana by a person under 21 years 
of age is an infraction, punishable by a fine of up to one hundred 
dollars ($100). 
(d) Any other violation of this division is an infraction, 
punishable by a fine of up to one hundred dollars ($100). 
11727. Notwithstanding any other law, it is lawful and not a 
violation of California law to possess, transport, or sell the mature 
stalks of the plant Cannabis sativa L., fiber produced from the 
stalks, oil or cake made from the seeds of the plant, any other 
compound, manufacture, salt, derivative, mixture, or preparation 
of the mature stalks (except the resin extracted therefrom, which 
is regulated as marijuana), fiber, oil, or cake, or the sterilized seed 
of the plant that is incapable of germination. 
11728. State or local funds may not be expended on, and state 
or local law enforcement or other personnel may not assist in, the 
enforcement of any federal or other laws that are inconsistent with 
this division, or provide for greater sanctions for conduct prohibited 
by this division. 
11729. This division may not be construed to affect or limit 
any criminal statute that forbids impairment while engaging in 
dangerous activities like driving, or that penalizes bringing 
marijuana to a school enrolling pupils in kindergarten or any of 
grades 1 to 12, inclusive. 
11730. This division may not be construed to affect the rights 
of employers concerning employees who use marijuana. 
SEC. 22. Part 14.6 (commencing with Section 34001) is added 
to Division 2 of the Revenue and Taxation Code, to read: 
PART 14.6. MARIJUANA FEES 
Chapter 1. General Provisions and Definitions 
34001. It is the intent of the people in enacting this part to 
discourage drug use and to raise revenue for drug education and 
99 
 36 AB390
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
drug awareness programs by enacting a supplemental fee on 
marijuana. 
34002. This part shall be known and may be cited as the 
Marijuana Supplemental Fee Law. 
34003. Except where the context otherwise requires, the 
definitions set forth in Part 1 (commencing with Section 6001) 
govern the construction of this part. 
34004. For purposes of this part: 
(a) Marijuana includes all marijuana, concentrated cannabis, 
and their derivatives, except that marijuana containing less than 
one-half of 1 percent tetrahydrocannabinol by weight is not subject 
to this supplemental fee. However, no fee shall be imposed under 
this part on marijuana used medicinally with a doctors 
recommendation as specified in Section 11362.5 of the Health and 
Safety Code. 
(b) Retailer means any retailer licensed pursuant to Section 
23394.1 of the Business and Professions Code who sells marijuana 
at retail. 
Chapter 2. Imposition of Fee 
34011. Until a different fee is determined pursuant to Section 
34032 there is hereby imposed a fee of fifty dollars ($50) per ounce 
(avoirdupois) for the sale of marijuana sold at retail in this state 
on or after the date determined by Section 25406 of the Business 
and Professions Code. 
Chapter 3. Collection and Administration 
34021. To the extent feasible or practicable, the provisions of 
Chapter 5 (commencing with Section 6451), Chapter 6 
(commencing with Section 6701), Chapter 7 (commencing with 
Section 6901), and Chapter 8 (commencing with Section 7051) of 
Part 1 shall govern returns and payments, determinations, 
collections of fees, overpayments and refunds, and administration 
under this part. 
34022. The board shall enforce this part and may prescribe, 
adopt, and enforce rules and regulations relating to the 
administration and enforcement of this part. The board may 
99 
AB390 37 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
prescribe the extent to which any ruling and regulation shall be 
applied without retroactive effect. 
Chapter 4. 
Disposition of Proceeds and Adjustment of the Fee 
34031. Any amount required to be paid to the state under this 
part shall be paid to the board in the form of a remittance payable 
to the State Board of Equalization. The board shall transmit the 
payments to the Treasurer to be deposited in the Drug Abuse 
Prevention Supplemental Funding Account, which is hereby created 
in the General Fund. Upon appropriation by the Legislature, the 
moneys in the fund shall be expended exclusively for drug 
education, awareness, and rehabilitation programs under the 
jurisdiction of the Department of Alcohol and Drug Programs, or 
any successor to that agency. 
34032. The fee imposed pursuant to Chapter 2 shall be annually 
reviewed by the Department of Alcohol and Drug Programs, or 
any successor to that agency, to determine whether a fee less than 
that specified in Chapter 2 will provide sufficient resources to 
support its drug education, awareness, and rehabilitation programs. 
Based on this annual review, the Department of Alcohol and Drug 
Programs shall adjust that fee to an amount not to exceed fifty 
dollars ($50) per ounce (avoirdupois) of marijuana that is necessary 
to fund its drug education, awareness, and rehabilitation programs, 
and that amount shall be collected in place of the fee specified in 
Chapter 2. 
SEC. 23. Section 23222 of the Vehicle Code is amended to 
read: 
23222. (a) No person shall have in his or her possession on 
his or her person, while driving a motor vehicle upon a highway 
or on lands, as described in subdivision (b) of Section 23220, any 
bottle, can, or other receptacle, containing any alcoholic beverage 
which has been opened, or a seal broken, or the contents of which 
have been partially removed. 
(b) Except as authorized by law, every person who possesses, 
while driving a motor vehicle upon a highway or on lands, as 
described in subdivision (b) of Section 23220, not more than one 
avoirdupois ounce of marijuana, other than concentrated cannabis 
as defined by Section 11006.5 of the Health and Safety Code, is 
99 
 38 AB390
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
guilty of a misdemeanor and shall be punished by a fine of not 
more than one hundred dollars ($100). Notwithstanding any other 
provision of law, if the person has been previously convicted three 
or more times of an offense described in this subdivision during 
the two-year period immediately preceding the date of commission 
of the violation to be charged, the previous convictions shall also 
be charged in the accusatory pleading and, if found to be true by 
the jury upon a jury trial or by the court upon a court trial or if 
admitted by the person, Sections 1000.1 and 1000.2 of the Penal 
Code are applicable to the person, and the court shall divert and 
refer the person for education, treatment, or rehabilitation, without 
a court hearing or determination or the concurrence of the district 
attorney, to an appropriate community program which will accept 
the person. If the person is so diverted and referred, the person is 
not subject to the fine specified in this subdivision. In any case in 
which a person is arrested for a violation of this subdivision and 
does not demand to be taken before a magistrate, the person shall 
be released by the arresting officer upon presentation of satisfactory 
evidence of identity and giving his or her written promise to appear 
in court, as provided in Section 40500, and shall not be subjected 
to booking. 
SEC. 24. Section 40000.15 of the Vehicle Code is amended to 
read: 
40000.15. A violation of any of the following provisions shall 
constitute a misdemeanor, and not an infraction: 
Subdivision (g), (j), (k), (l), or (m) of Section 22658, relating to 
unlawfully towed or stored vehicles. 
Sections 23103 and 23104, relating to reckless driving. 
Section 23109, relating to speed contests or exhibitions. 
Subdivision (a) of Section 23110, relating to throwing at vehicles. 
Section 23152, relating to driving under the influence. 
Subdivision (b) of Section 23222, relating to possession of 
marijuana. 
Subdivision (a) or (b) of Section 23224, relating to persons under 
21 years of age knowingly driving, or being a passenger in, a motor 
vehicle carrying any alcoholic beverage. 
Section 23253, relating to directions on toll highways or 
vehicular crossings. 
Section 23332, relating to trespassing. 
Section 24002.5, relating to unlawful operation of a farm vehicle. 
99 
AB390 39 
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
36 
37 
38 
39 
40 
Section 24011.3, relating to vehicle bumper strength notices. 
Section 27150.1, relating to sale of exhaust systems. 
Section 27362, relating to child passenger seat restraints. 
Section 28050, relating to true mileage driven. 
Section 28050.5, relating to nonfunctional odometers. 
Section 28051, relating to resetting odometers. 
Section 28051.5, relating to devices to reset odometers. 
Subdivision (d) of Section 28150, relating to possessing four or 
more jamming devices. 
SEC. 25. Section 18901.3 of the Welfare and Institutions Code 
is amended to read: 
18901.3. (a) Subject to the limitations of subdivision (b), 
pursuant to Section 115(d)(1)(A) of Public Law 104-193 (21 U.S.C. 
Sec. 862a(d)(1)(A)), California opts out of the provisions of Section 
115(a)(2) of Public Law 104-193 (21 U.S.C. Sec. 862a(a)(2)). A 
convicted drug felon shall be eligible to receive food stamps under 
this section. 
(b) Subdivision (a) does not apply to a person who has been 
convicted of unlawfully transporting, importing into this state, 
selling, furnishing, administering, giving away, possessing for 
sale, purchasing for purposes of sale, manufacturing a controlled 
substance, possessing precursors with the intent to manufacture a 
controlled substance, or cultivating, harvesting, or processing 
marijuana or any part thereof pursuant to Section 11358 of the 
Health and Safety Code. 
(c) Subdivision (a) does not apply to a person who has been 
convicted of unlawfully soliciting, inducing, encouraging, or 
intimidating a minor to participate in any activity listed in 
subdivision (b). 
(d) As a condition of eligibility to receive food stamps pursuant 
to subdivision (a), an applicant convicted of a felony drug offense 
that is not excluded under subdivision (b) or (c) shall be required 
to provide proof of one of the following subsequent to the most 
recent drug-related conviction: 
(1) Completion of a government-recognized drug treatment 
program. 
(2) Participation in a government-recognized drug treatment 
program. 
(3) Enrollment in a government-recognized drug treatment 
program. 
99 
 40 AB390
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
9 
10 
11 
12 
13 
14 
15 
16 
17 
18 
19 
20 
21 
22 
23 
24 
25 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30 
31 
32 
33 
34 
35 
(4) Placement on a waiting list for a government-recognized 
drug treatment program. 
(5) Other evidence that the illegal use of controlled substances 
has ceased, as established by State Department of Social Services 
regulations. 
(e) Notwithstanding the Administrative Procedure Act (Chapter 
3.5 (commencing with Section 11340) of Part 1 of Division 3 of 
Title 2 of the Government Code), the department may implement 
this section through an all-county letter or similar instructions from 
the director no later than January 1, 2005. 
(f) The department shall adopt regulations as otherwise 
necessary to implement this section no later than July 1, 2005. 
Emergency regulations adopted for implementation of this section 
may be adopted by the director in accordance with the 
Administrative Procedure Act. The adoption of emergency 
regulations shall be deemed to be an emergency and necessary for 
immediate preservation of the public peace, health and safety, or 
general welfare. The emergency regulations shall be exempt from 
review by the Office of Administrative Law. The emergency 
regulations authorized by this section shall be submitted to the 
Office of Administrative Law for filing with the Secretary of State 
and shall remain in effect for no more than 180 days. 
SEC. 26. The provisions of this act are severable. If any 
provision of this act or its application is held invalid, that invalidity 
shall not affect other provisions or applications that can be given 
effect without the invalid provision or application. 
SEC. 27. No reimbursement is required by this act pursuant to 
Section 6 of Article XIIIB of the California Constitution because 
the only costs that may be incurred by a local agency or school 
district will be incurred because this act creates a new crime or 
infraction, eliminates a crime or infraction, or changes the penalty 
for a crime or infraction, within the meaning of Section 17556 of 
the Government Code, or changes the definition of a crime within 
the meaning of Section 6 of Article XIIIB of the California 
Constitution. 
O 
99 
AB390 41 


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 2, 2009)

I would prefer to get the website so i can go and check their sources as well...


----------



## Ramon66 (Mar 2, 2009)

panamajack777 said:


> I have a 1/2 acre property in Moorpark, cant grow too much on that amount of land if it becomes legal. but my father does have 10 acres in Somis Ca. in the heart of Ventura County! agricultural area! i will post on this site and ask for help if it does become legal. you guys sure know your sh*t! maybe even some future investors on here! when is this going to be voted on? anyone have a status on it? I want to make sure i vote for it! along with all my friends!


bro I am sorry to burst your bubble here. for all those who think they are going to just grow out on open land you are mistaken. for the most part or for at least the time being, all cultivation will need to be indoors in order to comply with the strict regulations. they will require proof of fanacial ability to provide security. they will require a security plan in detail before even giving the lisence.
at some point this may change, but I doubt it. the only out door is going to need to be way out in the middle of no where, if at all. and they will be confiscating all non licesed weed if found. it will be a violation to grow without a license. so the only out door will still be under ground.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Commercial growers will be licensed. The license cannot cost more than $5,000 initially, nor more than $2,500 for an annual renewal. Criminal background checks of potential growers will be required. The grower has to provide plans for a complete security system to prevent unauthorized access to the crop at any point in its growing and processing. Employees of the grower who have access to the crop must be age 21 or older. No one under 21 can transport the crop. Consumption of marijuana on the grounds of cultivator is forbidden &#8212; so there will be nothing equivalent to wine tastings.

You can find this story here ---> http://ronslog.typepad.com/ronslog/2009/02/ab-390-legalization-of-marijuana-in-california.html


----------



## Ramon66 (Mar 2, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I would prefer to get the website so i can go and check their sources as well...



bro I copied the entire bill for you. there are no sources to check. it is the bill as written. 
you can read it again on the gov website.
you have the name of the bill AB 390.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 2, 2009)

ramon66: see how i put that text above and then i cited my source of information.... that's a cleaner way to post and if anybody has any questions they can follow that link and find the exact same paragraph there... now my work can be authenticated..


----------



## genfranco (Mar 2, 2009)

google the bill...

it comes up 

http://info.sen.ca.gov/pub/09-10/bill/asm/ab_0351-0400/ab_390_bill_20090223_introduced.html


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 2, 2009)

i should use google instead of yahoo man... ive read over this bill before but i never bookmarked this page.. i think this is the actual page that www.norml.com was citing last week... thanks man



genfranco said:


> google the bill...
> 
> it comes up
> 
> http://info.sen.ca.gov/pub/09-10/bill/asm/ab_0351-0400/ab_390_bill_20090223_introduced.html


----------



## genfranco (Mar 2, 2009)

No problem... Still reading and digesting... Honestly ... After reading some of the shit it sure doesnt seem what i thought.. Legal... But... 

gotta have a license to consume....

gotta have the facility inspected...
security
licenses to cultivate..(max 5k first year 2500 after that renewal)
cannot consume mJ in the facility.

This is all for the few rich that can set up these facilities will... it doesnt seem like something the common man can do... and it states youll need a license to ingest it anyway.... 


I love my migraines ...... LOL at all this shit!


----------



## South Texas (Mar 3, 2009)

Do Not underestimate the Government. They are fucking pros at the money game. In the last 30 years, compare the price of milk, gas & cigarettes. Them bastards knows what our buying weak areas are. For slow people, compare the price of milk, smokes & gas. There is a pattern.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Mar 3, 2009)

You need a license to consume?! That doesn't sound like regulating like alcohol to me. I wonder if anyone on here that has any kind of political knowledge can look through the bill and dissect the finer nuances.


----------



## South Texas (Mar 3, 2009)

Your Right, "as best ass", we are certainly too ignorant & stupid to conceive intelligent reasoning. Lead Us, Oh Great Leader!!!


----------



## AsbestosToast (Mar 3, 2009)

Dude, I have no idea where you're coming from. I certainly wasn't talking about myself, so redirect your hostility elsewhere.


----------



## South Texas (Mar 3, 2009)

No, you specifically wasn't talking about yourself, but questioning the intelligence of the Members of RIU. Review your statements. But I'm OK. Just a little protective.Sorry.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Mar 3, 2009)

Its cool man, I just figured someone with some experience would be able to break through the politico bullshit better than I could.


----------



## ford442 (Mar 3, 2009)

the license thing sounds unpleasant to me, but we're going to have to compromise a bit at first - when alcohol was brought back they were only allowed to make 3.5% beer and 'light' wines for a while... but we came to our senses..


----------



## collectselltrade (Mar 3, 2009)

ok after a quick veiw it looks as if it will be sold and regulated like booze,
the fees and charges are for people who will open up operations of groath or manufacture and package and sale. like the big smoke co.. it will be grown sold at stores in packs laws will be as if under age buyers users sellers, strict laws to minors no transport and contact....so its not like every tom dick and harry will do anything but buy smoke or grow personal stash with no worry of a raid and they will be strict on what you can and cant do as a user but i did not see anything about personal users paying anything but what it would cost for a pack or electric to grow... but a did a quick over veiw...also states any thing made used for smoking cooking growming will not be against the law and driving and smoking is a no no as booze is!!!!! in a nut shell


----------



## panamajack777 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ramon66 said:


> bro I am sorry to burst your bubble here. for all those who think they are going to just grow out on open land you are mistaken. for the most part or for at least the time being, all cultivation will need to be indoors in order to comply with the strict regulations. they will require proof of fanacial ability to provide security. they will require a security plan in detail before even giving the lisence.
> at some point this may change, but I doubt it. the only out door is going to need to be way out in the middle of no where, if at all. and they will be confiscating all non licesed weed if found. it will be a violation to grow without a license. so the only out door will still be under ground.


I hear ya, but what if i built a big greenhouse? that could work. or maybe not. im not getting too excited about it but i did have an amazing dream about growing a huge crop... even though the bill supports the majority, will it get to us to actually vote yay or nay? anyone have a time frame for it? when will it be voted on? when "would" it go into effect? i have people that would invest if it was possible. but sounds like it will be a while before ca losses up on things, like prohibition of alcahol did.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 4, 2009)

If CA legalizes, their property values are going to sky rocket. Everyone is going to make a "gold rush" to live there. 

I think I'll stay here and get some property aligned for when the rest of the states follow suit. All it'll take is them seeing one years worth of CA tax receipts and it'll sweep across the country.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 4, 2009)

A greenhouse WOULD be the way to grow yo!!! Anybody can go start this business up ones the law passes. If you put your crop in a greenhouse and ran your business legitimately then you dont have anything to worry about.



panamajack777 said:


> I hear ya, but what if i built a big greenhouse? that could work. or maybe not. im not getting too excited about it but i did have an amazing dream about growing a huge crop... even though the bill supports the majority, will it get to us to actually vote yay or nay? anyone have a time frame for it? when will it be voted on? when "would" it go into effect? i have people that would invest if it was possible. but sounds like it will be a while before ca losses up on things, like prohibition of alcahol did.


----------



## D4rKeN (Mar 4, 2009)

im moving to cali in april yay haha talk about awesome news there if it passes the better even if it doesnt pass im still going to cali so


----------



## waldocat420 (Mar 4, 2009)

where in cali are you moving to?


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 4, 2009)

I would move there in a heart beat if I had the money.


----------



## South Texas (Mar 5, 2009)

In Texas, 20 years imprisonment, Cal. $20,000 profit.... Same shit. Equal Protection????


----------



## TemporarySaint (Mar 5, 2009)

South Texas said:


> In Texas, 20 years imprisonment, Cal. $20,000 profit.... Same shit. Equal Protection????


Hey Tex you guys got a Bill that's been introduced as well, HB 164. Check it out. https://www.rollitup.org/legalization-marijuana/137729-mmj-bill-introduced-texas.html Better start writin'.


----------



## SikSol (Mar 5, 2009)

there is also another bill that lowers the penalty of having 2 oz or less to just a fine.


----------



## panamajack777 (Mar 5, 2009)

ya. my fathers property is not only mixed use (agricultural/residential. but its right between major cities. LA, Ventura, and Santa Barbarah. green houses are everywhere around here.


----------



## yahaauser (Mar 6, 2009)

Obama also wrote in his autobiography that he did "a little blow"


----------



## panamajack777 (Mar 6, 2009)

yahaauser said:


> Obama also wrote in his autobiography that he did "a little blow"


why do people use that quote when they refer to obama using marijuana. last i checked blow means cocaine. they say this on the news all the time. am i just crazy or is our new president a coke head? haha well either way, i dont like him but i like that he likes marijuana. but thats it. other than that he is just another hitler.


----------



## mnoel (Mar 6, 2009)

How do we keep tabs on this bill to see how it goes and when is the vote on it? I may have missed part of this in all of the pages so please forgive me if this is a repeat question.
Thanks


----------



## ford442 (Mar 6, 2009)

i would watch at norml.org and the california norml.. let me see.. www.canorml.org - also just keep watching this forum..


----------



## eza82 (Mar 8, 2009)

Found on RIU - 
COP FORUM ON POT !!

http://forums.officer.com/forums/sho...d.php?t=114110

you guys should support this dude!

[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/2H5oSN8arDI&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/2H5oSN8arDI&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/youtube]
[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/DolXHYwzskY&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/DolXHYwzskY&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## TheWIzKT (Mar 13, 2009)

I am so down I am in the a state verynear california and I would be with it 1000%


----------



## ford442 (Mar 14, 2009)

well then - get ready for some overnight road trips to the Santa Cruz mountains!


----------



## Tib420 (Mar 14, 2009)

hopefully everybody does this for the good of growing marijuana and some fool doesn't make a huge corporation for making marijuana to make billions, when he just sits on his ass all day as "the president"


----------



## DrtFrmr (Mar 16, 2009)

Please do not move to Cali to just grow! we have enough problems with immigrants now. come here for a vacation, THEN GO HOME!!!! I am a native, I am tired of everyone else moving here and trying to squeeze me out and overcrowding my birthright. STAY HOME!!!


----------



## eza82 (Mar 16, 2009)

- sry....




you got heaps of room! lol..... it all good bro just head down to local dispensery and




.... welcome to RIU by the way !!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 16, 2009)

Way to be neighborly. 

We find transplants to be amusing in this locality. They are awed by the cheap houses then irritated because it's a 3 hour drive to Chicago. It is fun to watch though. 






DrtFrmr said:


> Please do not move to Cali to just grow! we have enough problems with immigrants now. come here for a vacation, THEN GO HOME!!!! I am a native, I am tired of everyone else moving here and trying to squeeze me out and overcrowding my birthright. STAY HOME!!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Mar 16, 2009)

I am a cali native and drtfrmr you are just proving what people say about rude and mean cali's. Dont forget we are a nation of immigrants. So man smoke a bowl stop hatin and welcome newbies to our state. Atleast fellow potheads. I would much rather the rich people stop moving here and raising the costs of homes and every thing else for everyone.


----------



## waldocat420 (Mar 16, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I am a cali native and drtfrmr you are just proving what people say about rude and mean cali's. Dont forget we are a nation of immigrants. So man smoke a bowl stop hatin and welcome newbies to our state. Atleast fellow potheads. I would much rather the rich people stop moving here and raising the costs of homes and every thing else for everyone.


dude, your economy is way off. . if more people started moving here our unemployment rate will sky rocket more than it already has.. and more people will be fighting for houses, therefor there will be more demand and not enough supply. . your house prices will rise. you think all this migration is going to create jobs in the dank biz?? i dont think so. . . honestly i dont care, people can move where ever they want, but it does sound kind of annoying to me for people to just say yeah, lets move to cali and set up shop and start profiting off this new great law proposed. . and i havent heard of people in cali classified as rude, heard the opposite actually. . sounds more like east coast. .


----------



## bossman88188 (Mar 16, 2009)

Calis not rude wow my bad. Wait no screw you! Maybe you should see how people in most of our country act towards one another.i am not saying they are better just in less of a hurry amd more likely to help a neighbor. The economy is a joke the rich get richer and the rest just work and die.


----------



## Thompson3600 (Mar 18, 2009)

When will we know when it passes?


----------



## jpipe (Mar 18, 2009)

I see a couple of points to this it would be good and bad for the economy. The tourist industry would skyrocket, hell I would be on the first flight to cali for a couple day vacation. Immigration will also explode, many people hoping they can start there own little shop. Now for sure Marblo or some major ciggarette company is going to start up, but I know I wont be smoking there chemically altered shit. Only organic, I dont feel the need to having burning agents in my weed, there are enough harmfull chemicals already. And for all of you that will move out if this is passed I wish the best of luck to you. My 2cents


----------



## jpipe (Mar 18, 2009)

I also like how I havent seen shit about this on the news. Call me crazy but I'd say this is very news-worthy.


----------



## collectselltrade (Mar 18, 2009)

jpipe said:


> I also like how I havent seen shit about this on the news. Call me crazy but I'd say this is very news-worthy.


 its going to be an under ground network vote...the stoners will vote!
and for m. m.


----------



## Thompson3600 (Mar 18, 2009)

For some reason it won't let me see any more post than the post before my post. Sorry if I triple post.


----------



## KameronG (Mar 18, 2009)

Here's another article 

http://www.drugpolicy.org/news/022509camarijuana.cfm


----------



## Smash (Mar 21, 2009)

Not to burst everyones bubble, but this prop. will simply not be passed.
No questions asked, it simply won't.

Think back to gay marriage...


----------



## skimmingdasky (Mar 21, 2009)

I dont know if any1 has stated this yet but this can be either a really good thing or it will backfire! The good I shouldnt have 2 explain but if this movement catches on and lets say it becomes legal in the whole US and it is regulated by the FEDS. THey will prolly lower the THC amount to little to nothn leaving us with potenless bud. SO stock up on those seeds now if it does backfire! lol


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

I doubt the feds will regulate the thc count. Look at beer for instance. Its alcoholic content is regulated by each individual state but not the feds. I think bud would be done in this same manor after it was brought and accepted into our system.

Feds control the THC nooooo... states yesss




skimmingdasky said:


> I dont know if any1 has stated this yet but this can be either a really good thing or it will backfire! The good I shouldnt have 2 explain but if this movement catches on and lets say it becomes legal in the whole US and it is regulated by the FEDS. THey will prolly lower the THC amount to little to nothn leaving us with potenless bud. SO stock up on those seeds now if it does backfire! lol


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 21, 2009)

What does gay marriage and this prop half to do in common?



Smash said:


> Not to burst everyones bubble, but this prop. will simply not be passed.
> No questions asked, it simply won't.
> 
> Think back to gay marriage...


----------



## skimmingdasky (Mar 21, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I doubt the feds will regulate the thc count. Look at beer for instance. Its alcoholic content is regulated by each individual state but not the feds. I think bud would be done in this same manor after it was brought and accepted into our system.
> 
> Feds control the THC nooooo... states yesss



lol, yes i hope so! I hope one day the day will come when I can go to the store and buy a 12 pack of beer along with some kush then go home and tend to some "legal" plants. If they allow people to grow it. What are they going to do about drug testing if this gets passed?


----------



## panamajack777 (Mar 25, 2009)

ummmm, anyone have the status on this proposition? arent they supposed to be voting on it like in the next few day? or have they already voted?

that would be greeaat.


----------



## ford442 (Mar 25, 2009)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The bill has been referred to the Assembly Committees on Public Safety and Health - it will be heard by them on the 31st of this month...[/FONT]


----------



## Olan (Apr 7, 2009)

ford442 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The bill has been referred to the Assembly Committees on Public Safety and Health - it will be heard by them on the 31st of this month...[/FONT]


Any word or links to video of the hearing?


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 7, 2009)

A.B. 390 was postponed until next year...just for those who didnt know


----------



## 420Chillin (Apr 14, 2009)

I can't wait for it to pass. Now is the time to get educated and start thinking of cannabis as a legitimate business. 

I took some classes at Cannabis Career Institute, to learn how to own and operate a dispensary business. Check it out.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 15, 2009)

420Chillin said:


> I can't wait for it to pass. Now is the time to get educated and start thinking of cannabis as a legitimate business.
> 
> I took some classes at Cannabis Career Institute, to learn how to own and operate a dispensary business. Check it out.


 Damn I was pretty sure I was gonna enroll into Oaksterdam, but that place looks just as legit, and cheaper...


----------



## Smash (Apr 18, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> What does gay marriage and this prop half to do in common?


 If gay marriage couldn't be legalized, how hard to you think it will be to legalize weed?


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 18, 2009)

People need to stop being so cynical about legalization(in california)....im cynical about so many things in life, but not this issue, because its now getting attention. we have a good chance. Its a movement, and its being recognized...


----------



## kalikush420 (Apr 18, 2009)

Fuck yeah dude Im so stoked that means I get to grow ten plants in my backyard without getting fucked with by the police. Well I can do that anyway but still I'm fucking stoked. It's about time we legalize it out here that means no crazy mexican dudes will hide up in the forest planting the shit and fucking up the land.


----------



## ku5626 (Apr 21, 2009)

when we will find out if the bill passes or not?


----------



## mr.red (Apr 21, 2009)

When it starts to go through, next year i think it is


----------



## jpipe (Apr 21, 2009)

whats the latest update?


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 22, 2009)

No real updates, for the bill that is, but shit is happening, just check marijuana law reform sites like norml and mpp daily, people arent having it anymore, more and more people are saying this needs to be done.


----------



## serg5150 (Apr 22, 2009)

I own 10 acres in So Cal... Hope the bill passes


----------



## specialTea (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok so California may pass this bill. Fantastic. California has been known to set the trend for the rest of the nation, and for that matter, the world. So to all of you hill billies out there that want to load up the truck and move to the land of milk and honey just to grow some weed don't do it! You would be in for a rude awakening. It would be better for you to stay in your home state and organize legalization efforts there. This sort of reminds me of the book The Grapes Of Wrath by John Steinbeck. If you haven't read it, do so before moving to California.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 22, 2009)

serg5150 said:


> I own 10 acres in So Cal... Hope the bill passes


what I would do with that


----------



## TheHighClub (Apr 26, 2009)

if this happens the only real question is what movie will i watch on my plane ride to cali hmmmm decisions


----------



## LADYF** (Apr 28, 2009)

DrtFrmr said:


> Please do not move to Cali to just grow! we have enough problems with immigrants now. come here for a vacation, THEN GO HOME!!!! I am a native, I am tired of everyone else moving here and trying to squeeze me out and overcrowding my birthright. STAY HOME!!!


 
As a citizen of the USA i have a right to live anywhere i choose to, in it! That is my birthright.
Moving soon to Cali as a matter of fact in the process of packing now! But not neccesarily to become rich off Ganga production! but then again who knows!


----------



## LADYF** (Apr 28, 2009)

Smash said:


> Not to burst everyones bubble, but this prop. will simply not be passed.
> No questions asked, it simply won't.
> 
> Think back to gay marriage...


 
How do the 2 equate is my question?


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 28, 2009)

LADYF** said:


> As a citizen of the USA i have a right to live anywhere i choose to, in it! That is my birthright.
> Moving soon to Cali as a matter of fact in the process of packing now! But not neccesarily to become rich off Ganga production! but then again who knows!


 Feel free to come to Cali! Il welcome you all with a big ol' blunt


----------



## AB390 (Apr 29, 2009)

If you live in California and support legalizing marijuana,* YOU* can make it happen: Tell your state representatives to support California Assembly Bill 390. It's easy. Visit * yes390.org*


----------



## DULLAH (Apr 29, 2009)

DULLAH said:


> I will sell my business and move from the Chi to southern Cali sticks and buy acres and pay whatever it costs to legally grow every strain I want to OUTDOORS and indoors on those acres and breed with lots of phenos grown out to full maturity to choose from, I don't give a [email protected] how many others do likewise.
> 
> All Cali residents on this board are required by code to have everyone they know sign this, and nag everyone else until they budge.
> 
> ...






DULLAH said:


> Private industry will do so much work breeding for fiber content, energy coefficient for fuels, due to larger immediate market than for any other uses of the plant. They will need to stock up on seed from all different hemp and ruderalis variety/similar other varieties,
> SO, SEEDBANKS, you must stock up on seeds of all kinds, not just medicinal seeds bred for flowers and resin content. STOCK UP NOW. even on cannabis phenos you can figure no cureent use for at all.
> 
> Please keep everyone posted on any updates regarding timber, cotton, pharmeceutical, and petroleum industry either allocating their own dollars towards research or allocating dollars towards lobbying in opposition.
> ...


Apologies mods, but I figured best to have posts in the more established thread.

Tip that first historic Domino, California.


----------



## DULLAH (Apr 29, 2009)

specialTea said:


> It would be better for you to stay in your home state and organize legalization efforts there. This sort of reminds me of the book The Grapes Of Wrath by John Steinbeck. If you haven't read it, do so before moving to California.


This is excellent advice about sataying in home state and organizing legalization efforts in each state, and using the numbers coming out of Cali as leverage in that organoized effort.

But there is one key difference regarding the nature of the Grapes of Wrath comparison. It is not time period, social norms of the time, or anything overly complex. The difference is simple.

*THIS RESOURCE IS FULLY RENEWABLE. *


----------

